# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2012



## Mário Barros (1 Jan 2012 às 00:15)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2012 às 08:39)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Dezembro 2011*

Bom dia, bom ano, começa muito nebulado, para variar
*Temp. 6.2ºC 
HR 99%
Pressão 1028 hPa
Vento fraco 1.4 km/h de E
Sem precipitação*


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2012 às 09:54)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Dezembro 2011*

Por agora:
*Temp. 9.9ºC 
HR 86%
Pressão 1029 hPa
Vento fraco 4.3 km/h de NE
Sem precipitação*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2012 às 10:54)

Bom dia .

Manhã com céu limpo,neste momento nevoeiro e ,com 5.1ºC.

Bom ano de 2012 .


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2012 às 11:02)

Por agora:
*Temp. 13.0ºC 
HR 76%
Pressão 1028 hPa
Vento fraco 1.4 km/h de E
Sem precipitação*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2012 às 11:36)

Por aqui ainda nevoeiro com o sol a tentar aparecer pelo meio ...com 6.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2012 às 12:48)

Boa tarde, por agora:
*Temp. 13.3ºC 
HR 74%
Pressão 1027 hPa
Vento com 6.5 km/h de W
Ainda sem precipitação*


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2012 às 15:03)

Boa tarde, as nuvens manten-se

*Temp. 13.2ºC
HR 70%
Pressão 1026 hPa
Vento com 4.3 km/h de W
Ainda sem precipitação*


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2012 às 16:42)

Boa tarde, as nuvens manten-se

*Temp. 12.9ºC
HR 67%
Pressão 1026 hPa
Vento com 2.9 km/h de W*


----------



## Serrano (1 Jan 2012 às 18:57)

7.5ºC no Sarzedo, após uma máxima de 12.4ºC e uma mínima de 4.5ºC, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Jan 2012 às 19:27)

boas

o primeiro dia do ano por estes lados, esteve com o ceu muito nublado, e sem vento... com uma minima de 0.6ºC de minima e 13.8ºC de maxima

actuais: ja caiu um brevissimo aguaceiro fraquinho (morrinha) deu para molha a estrada e nada mais... o vento sopra fraco de S e sigo com 10.5ºC


----------



## Dan (1 Jan 2012 às 20:12)

Chuva fraca e 8,5ºC por aqui.


Extremos de hoje:

5,0ºC / 9,9ºC 

Volta a chuva e sobe a temperatura. Começamos o ano com o dia mais quente desde 16 de Dezembro.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Jan 2012 às 20:26)

chove fraco mas intensamente, com vento fraco... sigo com 9.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2012 às 21:43)

Boas,o nevoeiro ainda durou até pelas 13h,na parte sul da cidade,pela tarde aumento das nuvens para estar neste momento encoberto por nuvens baixas,o vento está ficar moderado de SW,com 9.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.0ºC / 10.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jan 2012 às 22:04)

Boa noite. Desejo um feliz 2012 a todos, cheio de paz e de harmonia em todos os parâmetros da vida! 

Por Viseu, o dia foi de viragem em relação às últimas semanas, com céu nublado, vento moderado de quadrante SW e perídos de chuva fraca, a tender para o moderada a partir das 21h. Neste momento, chove fraco a moderado, esporadicamente, vento fraco e alguma neblina.

Actuais 9,6ºC e 85%HR, com 3,2mm acumulados.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Jan 2012 às 23:37)

boas

esta tudo calmo por aqui, nao chove e o vento sopra fraco... sigo com 10.2ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Jan 2012 às 07:19)

Bom dia, esta moite choveu 
*Temp. 7.3ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1029 hPa
Vento nulo
Precipitação 2.2 mm*

Extremos ontem:
*Minima 3.9ºC
Máxima 15.0ºC
Precipitação 3.2 mm*


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Jan 2012 às 07:36)

bom dia

o dia começa com ceu nublado, sem vento e com 6.2ºC


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2012 às 12:15)

7,2ºC e mais um aguaceiro fraco.

Manhã algo chuvosa com um mínimo de 5,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2012 às 12:32)

Boas,a chuva fraca que caiu durante a noite depois das 0h rendeu 0.2mm...neste momento algumas nuvens com vento moderado de NW,com 13.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2012 às 13:57)

Boas,muitas nuvens e por vezes sol,com 13.3ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Serrano (2 Jan 2012 às 14:06)

Algumas nuvens na Covilhã, com 12ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2012 às 17:12)

Boas,por aqui o sol já se foi ,poucas nuvens e vento fraco de NW,a minima da noite passada foi de 8.2ºC,nas próximas horas a temperatura ainda vai baixar mais até ás 0h ,com 11.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.8ºC / 14.5ºC e 0.2mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Jan 2012 às 18:10)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu nublado, nao choveu por estes lados! o vento soprou fraco ao inicio da tarde... 

extremos: 5.4ºC de minima e 12.4ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado e com vento muito fraco... sigo com 9.1ºC


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2012 às 18:55)

Céu nublado e 7,1ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

5,2ºC / 8,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2012 às 19:56)

Boas,céu limpo e vento de NW,com 8.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2012 às 22:45)

Boas,vento de NW,com 7.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Jan 2012 às 07:35)

bom dia

por aqui o dia começa com ceu encoberto e sem vento, com alguma neblina nas zonas baixas... sigo com 2.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2012 às 11:30)

Bom dia.

Por aqui já se voltou novamente aos dias com sol e céu limpo,com nevoeiro ainda nos vales do rio tejo,com 11.7ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2012 às 14:29)

Boas,céu limpo com vento fraco,com 13.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2012 às 18:07)

Boas,céu limpo e vento nulo,com 9.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.6ºC / 13.6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (3 Jan 2012 às 19:05)

*7,0ºC*

Extremos: 5,2ºC  10,8ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Jan 2012 às 19:39)

Boas, por aqui :
*Temp. 8.8ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1034 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Jan 2012 às 20:59)

boas

por aqui o sol nao apareceu hoje, o ceu esteve sempre encoberto e tambem nao houve vento. 
as pilhas do sensor exterior berraram durante o dia, portanto nao tenho os valor da maxima.. a minina foi de 2.5ºC   

actuais: ceu encoberto sem vento e sigo com 9.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2012 às 21:40)

Boas,vento fraco de N,com 8.3ºC.


----------



## Fil (4 Jan 2012 às 00:38)

Boas, céu ainda nublado e temperatura actual de 6,8ºC.

Extremos do dia de 4,4ºC / 9,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2012 às 16:55)

Boas ...hoje foi um dia mesmo de primavera ,com subida de temperatura.

A noite foi com vento de norte sempre moderado,fez com que não baixe-se muito a temperatura...céu limpo,com 16.6ºC e vento de N já aparecer,ainda fraco.

Dados de hoje 6.8ºC / 18.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Jan 2012 às 18:30)

Boa noite, hoje foi uma manhã com muito nevoeiro, tarde de sol e agora com algumas nuvens
*Temp. 10.4ºC
HR 94%
Pressão 1034 hPa
Vento nulo

Extremos hoje
Maxima 15.7ºC
Minima 0.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2012 às 18:51)

Boas,por aqui ainda com uma temperatura amena...com 14.3ºC e vento de N.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Jan 2012 às 20:01)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de nevoeiro da parte da manha, e sol durante a tarde... nao houve vento... 
minima de 3.0ºC e 15.2ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e com 10.1ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2012 às 22:21)

Boas,vento de norte com 11.8ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Jan 2012 às 00:32)

Boas noites!

Por aqui continuamos com o tempo que mais faz lembrar a primavera, com muito sol e temperaturas agradáveis.

A máxima foi até aos *16.0ºC*.

Neste momento estão *8.2ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Jan 2012 às 07:36)

bom dia

por aqui o dia começa com um nevoeiro cerrado, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 5.1ºC


----------



## Z13 (5 Jan 2012 às 11:08)

Nevoeirada...

Mínima de 0,0ºC

*1,6ºC* actuais


----------



## Serrano (5 Jan 2012 às 14:11)

13ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## Z13 (5 Jan 2012 às 16:00)

Nevoeirada....

*3,4ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Jan 2012 às 17:47)

boas

por aqui teve durante todo o santo dia nevoeiro... nao houve vento 
extremos: 4.8ºC de minima e 9.4ºC de maxima

actuais: nevoeiro sem vento e sigo com 7.8ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Jan 2012 às 17:55)

Boa noite, hoje foi um dia com muito nevoeiro , 

*Temp. 7.3ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1032 hPa
Vento 0.7 km/h de E*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2012 às 18:34)

Boas,mais um dia de muito sol e ambiente na rua quente nas horas centrais do dia ...hoje até deu para andar de manga curta no meu quintal ,hoje tive regar o quintal,estava mesmo a pedir e com um sol quente ,com 12.1ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 6.0ºC / 17.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2012 às 20:09)

Vento fraco de NNW com 11.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2012 às 20:49)

Nevoeiro e 2,3ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

4,8ºC / -0.1ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Jan 2012 às 21:16)

continua o nevoeiro, ate parece que esta a chover esta tudo molhado! 
sigo com 6.9ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Jan 2012 às 21:26)

Boa noite, ainda muito nevoeiro , 

*Temp. 6.4ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1033 hPa
Vento nulo*

*Extremos hoje
Maxima 9.0ºC
Minima 3.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2012 às 21:49)

O vento parou com a temperatura a descer,com 7.9ºC e já neblina fraca na parte sul da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2012 às 22:44)

Vento nulo com 6.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Jan 2012 às 06:36)

Bom dia, nevoeiro 

*Temp. 4.8ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1032 hPa
Vento 2.9 km/h de S*


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2012 às 08:29)

Bom dia

Nevoeiro e -2,9ºC. Está tudo cheio de gelo. Esta manhã as pessoas estão a ter alguma dificuldade para raspar este tipo de gelo duro dos carros.


----------



## Veterano (6 Jan 2012 às 08:43)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Nevoeiro e -2,9ºC. Está tudo cheio de gelo. Esta manhã as pessoas estão a ter alguma dificuldade para raspar este tipo de gelo duro dos carros.



  Pelo Porto o nevoeiro não proporciona imagens como essas, belas apesar dos inconvenientes, apenas uma humidade pegajosa.


----------



## Z13 (6 Jan 2012 às 10:44)

Depois de uma mínima de *-2,3ºC*na minha estação, com muito gelo e sincelo nas plantas e demais superfícies, como referiu o Dan, a esta hora o sol tenta atravessar o nevoeiro elevando a temperatura para uns mais agradáveis *0,9ºC*...

Esta manhã tive uma experiência curiosa. Numa altura em que já havia alguns raios de sol a atravessar o nevoeiro gelado (deveriam estar -1.0/-2.0 ºC) as partículas do nevoeiro provavelmente geladas brilhavam com o reflexo da luz do sol e parecia um festival de purpurinas por todo o lado... (eu agora estou familiarizado com estas coisas pois no Natal as minhas filhas receberam o _Estudio de penteados da Nancy_ e o _Cabeleireiro do Nenuco_ e também tenho a minha sala cheeeeia de purpurinas!!!)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2012 às 12:43)

Bom dia .

Por aqui continua o BOM TEMPO ...sem fim há vista...muito sol com um céu totalmente limpo ,hoje o vento até às 4h sempre nulo não fez grande mossa na temperatura minima,ficou pelos 4.2ºC (4h 09m),a partir daí ficou moderado de N com subida,neste momento vento muito fraco e com uns 18.7ºC  e de manga curta no quintal .


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2012 às 14:12)

Manhã complicada pelo sincelo, depois o nevoeiro acabou por dissipar e agora uma tarde cheia de sol. Neste momento registo 7,4ºC com um céu azul.



.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2012 às 15:44)

Boas,tarde quente com 18.2ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2012 às 16:12)

Nevoeiro a persistir no interior norte, às 15h, Mirandela com 5ºC e Moncorvo com 4ºC.


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2012 às 17:19)

Céu limpo e 8,7ºC por agora.


Extremos de hoje:

-3,0ºC / 9,6ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Jan 2012 às 18:07)

Boa tarde, céu limpo 

*Temp. 8.0ºC
HR 92%
Pressão 1029 hPa
vento 1.3 km/h de S*


----------



## Z13 (6 Jan 2012 às 18:14)

Aqui pelos meus lados, desde que abriu o sol, ficou um dia de primavera!

*Extremos do dia: -2,3ºC  +13,0ºC*

Neste momento *7,2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2012 às 19:08)

Boas,depois de uma tarde primaveril,agora neste momento ainda ambiente ameno,com 14.4ºC e vento de norte a ficar moderado.

Dados de hoje 4.2ºC / 19.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Jan 2012 às 21:00)

boa noite

por aqui o nevoeiro levantou por volta das 11h, deixando o ceu limpo nao houve vento por aqui... 
extremos: 4.8ºC de minima e 14.2ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e com uma temperatura de 8.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2012 às 21:56)

Boas,por aqui hoje o vento moderado de norte não deixa acentar a humidade,com 12.8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (6 Jan 2012 às 22:12)

Bragança   *2,1ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Jan 2012 às 23:09)

tudo calmo por aqui, nao ha vento ceu limpo e sigo com 7.0ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Jan 2012 às 07:23)

Bom dia, nevoeiro como nos últimos dias 

*Temp. -0.4ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1030 hPa
Vento 1.4 km/h de S*


----------



## Mjhb (7 Jan 2012 às 10:06)

Bom dia. Por Viseu acorda um dia de sorna, com  céu nublado por nuvens altas e médias, e abafado, tendo em conta por exemplo o dia de ontem, com uma mínima de 1,7ºC.

Actuais 10,5ºC e 63%HR.


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2012 às 10:16)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 3,3ºC por agora.

Manhã de nevoeiro com uma mínima de -0,1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (7 Jan 2012 às 10:18)

Nevoeiro, embora não muito serrado na minha zona, e *3,5ºC*

A mínima desta manhã foi de *0,0ºC*

Ainda houve formação de geada, embora já não restem muitos vestígios!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2012 às 13:45)

Bom dia .

Por aqui pela manhã nuvens altas...para dar lugar já a um céu já limpo ...a chuva continua a ser uma miragem no horizonte ,com 16.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2012 às 15:37)

Boas  muito sol com vento muito fraco,com 15.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jan 2012 às 19:04)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol, com vento fraco desde o inicio da tarde... 
4.8ºC de minima e 14.3ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo vento fraco e com uma temperatura de 9.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2012 às 20:48)

Boas,vento de norte com 10.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.5ºC / 16.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2012 às 22:45)

Céu limpo com 9.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2012 às 23:04)

2,7ºC e já alguma geada.


Extremos de hoje:

-0,1ºC / 10,2ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Jan 2012 às 08:12)

Bom dia, mais uma vez nevoeiro e geada 

*Temp -0.3ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1029 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2012 às 09:47)

Bom dia

Sol, -2,3ºC e ainda algum nevoeiro na parte mais baixa da cidade.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Jan 2012 às 10:24)

*Temp 2.2ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1030 hPa
Vento nulo *


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2012 às 10:31)

Algumas fotos da geada e do sincelo desta manhã:


----------



## Z13 (8 Jan 2012 às 12:27)

Uahu!

Bela geada por esses lados Dan!

Aqui pelos meus não me apercebi dessa intensidade... hoje levantei-me um pouco mais tarde!

Contudo a mínima na minha estação foi de *-2,8ºC*

Neste momento registo *4,6ºC* e não há sol....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2012 às 12:29)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia cheio de sol ...mas a temperatura hoje não vai ficar muito alta,em relação aos útimos dias,com 13.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2012 às 13:25)

Boas,sol com vento fraco ...com 14.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2012 às 17:17)

Boas,céu limpo e já na descida de temperatura...com 12.7ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 4.9ºC / 14.6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2012 às 17:21)

Z13 disse:


> Uahu!
> 
> Bela geada por esses lados Dan!



Sem dúvida, consigo sentir bem o ambiente em causa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2012 às 19:19)

Boas,já com vento e uma noite de lua grande ,com 9.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2012 às 21:11)

Boas,na rua o ventinho nota-se já para o fresco ...com 8.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2012 às 21:37)

Céu nublado e 2,1ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-3,7ºC / 4,9ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Jan 2012 às 23:42)

boas

o dia de sol e vento fraco desde o inicio da tarde, teve uma minima de 4.7ºC de minima e 12.8ºC de maxima

actualmente o ceu esta limpo, vento sopra fraco e sigo com 5.3ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Jan 2012 às 07:20)

Bom dia, mais uma vez nevoeiro e muita geada 

*Temp -1.8ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1027 hPa
Vento 0.7 km/h NE*


----------



## Z13 (9 Jan 2012 às 10:32)

Bom dia, com muito nevoeiro que aparentemente não quer dissipar... neste momento registo *0,2ºC* aqui no centro da cidade.

A mínima desta manhã foi de *-0,5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2012 às 12:24)

Bom dia .

Muito sol com céu limpo,com 12.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Jan 2012 às 13:33)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de ceu limpo e com vento fraco, o que nao deixou baixar muito a minima que foi de 3.8ºC... 

Actualmente o ceu esta limpo o vento continua a soprar fraco e sigo com 11.6ºC... 
trabalho no turno da tarde esta semana... coloco a maxima depois da meia noite...


----------



## Fil (9 Jan 2012 às 18:48)

Boas, por aqui tenho 1,1ºC e nevoeiro bastante denso.

Mínima de -0,6ºC e máxima de 3,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2012 às 18:53)

Boas,mais um dia passado com sol,com 9.1ºC com vento de norte.

Dados de hoje 4.0ºC / 14.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Jan 2012 às 19:45)

Boas, céu limpo mas com nevoeiro a aparecer

*Temp 2.8ºC 
HR 97%
Pressão 1027 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2012 às 20:32)

0,0ºC e um nevoeiro muito denso.


Extremos de hoje:

-1,3ºC / 3,5ºC (máxima mais baixa deste Inverno).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2012 às 20:57)

Boas,vento de NNE com 8.3ºC.


----------



## Norther (9 Jan 2012 às 21:19)

Boas noites por aqui estão 3.0ºC com céu limpo
82% HR
vento nulo


----------



## Z13 (9 Jan 2012 às 22:09)

Aqui pela minha banda o nevoeiro está cerradíssimo!!!

Estão *+0,6ºC*

A temperatura ao longo do dia variou entre os *-0,5ºC* e os *+5,3ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Jan 2012 às 00:48)

boas

tarde de sol e ceu limpo, sem vento com uma maxima de 12.8ºC 

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 4.7ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Jan 2012 às 07:24)

Bom dia, nevoeiro e gelo 

*Temp. -1.8ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1028 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2012 às 08:59)

Bom dia

Nevoeiro, sincelo e -3,0ºC por agora. Mínima de -3,1ºC até ao momento.



.


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2012 às 09:57)

Nevoeiro e ainda -2,1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (10 Jan 2012 às 10:52)

Bom dia,

*-1,1ºC* por agora depois de uma mínima de *-2,4ºC*

Alguma geada e sincelo pela manhã.


 Boa foto Dan! Esta manhã os carros que desciam do Vale Churido traziam uma cada impressionante de gelo!! Lá por cima o sincelo deve ser mais impressionante... pode ser que o Fil tenha algum registo!

Bom trabalho!


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Jan 2012 às 12:09)

boas

manha de ceu limpo e sem vento... minima de 2.0ºC esta manha... 

actualmente: ceu limpo sem vento e com 11.0ºC de temperatura...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Jan 2012 às 14:15)

Bragança e Guarda sob aviso laranja devido à persistência de nevoeiro - IM


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2012 às 14:32)

Só a titulo de curiosidade acerca do dia de hoje:

*10.01.1757 *– Notícia de que a neve esteve 10 dias sem derreter nas ruas da vila de Moncorvo.

http://lelodemoncorvo.blogspot.com/


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2012 às 14:42)

Boa tarde.

Hoje o ambiente nota-se mais fresco ...muito sol e algum vento sem direção certa,com 12.2ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2012 às 19:07)

Z13 disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> *-1,1ºC* por agora depois de uma mínima de *-2,4ºC*
> 
> ...



Excelentes máximas hoje em Bragança, todas abaixo de 2ºC.

Venham daí as fotos do sincelo, deve haver algumas zonas da região de Bragança com alguma acumulação...



Atenção também às zonas de Vinhais e Trancoso, em Vinhais máxima de 1,0ºC e em Trancoso apesar de só haver registos da temperatura entre as 12:00 e as 16:30 horas esta não deve ter passado 1,1ºC.


Acredito que entre Bragança e Vinhas deve haver zonas bastante brancas...Alguém tem informações?


E as condições para o sincelo vão manter-se pelo menos até Quinta.

Em Trancoso às 17:00 horas já se registava -0,1ºC


Que pena não estar pela região, estes dias de sincelo são dos mais fantásticos do Inverno.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2012 às 19:35)

Brigantia disse:


> Atenção também às zonas de Vinhais e Trancoso, em Vinhais máxima de 1,0ºC e em Trancoso apesar de só haver registos da temperatura entre as 12:00 e as 16:30 horas esta não deve ter passado 1,1ºC.



A máxima em Trancoso da estação amadora foi de 1,0ºC.
De momento nevoeiro e -0,1ºC.

Ontem, na Lapa, Sernancelhe, o dia também amanheceu com nevoeiro e sincelo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2012 às 19:48)

Boas,por aqui o mercúrio já vai descendo ...com 8.0ºC e vento nulo.

Dados de hoje 5.1ºC / 12.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2012 às 19:50)

Aqui na cidade não se formou muito sincelo, mas algum manteve-se nas árvores até às 12/13h. Por volta do meio dia também ocorreu alguma precipitação de cristais de gelo. Durante a tarde a temperatura foi ligeiramente positiva, isso e a elevada humidade foi o suficiente para fazer desaparecer o gelo que se formou durante a noite e a manhã.

Por aqui já -0,3ºC.

Extremos do dia mais frio deste Inverno até agora:

-3,1ºC / 1,5ºC


----------



## Fil (10 Jan 2012 às 20:19)

Em Bragança a zona onde há sempre mais acumulação de sincelo é no alto das cantarias, infelizmente não deu para tirar muitas fotos esta manhã nem das zonas onde havia maior acumulação.





















Na minha estação tenho agora -0,1ºC e nevoeiro muito denso. Extremos de -2,5ºC / 2,0ºC.


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2012 às 20:21)

Belas fotos Fil

Pena não ser um fenómeno que aconteça frequentemente em Bragança nos últimos anos


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2012 às 20:48)

Fil disse:


>




Muito bons registos 

Nem todos os Invernos acontece, mas é sempre muito bonito.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2012 às 21:01)

Dan disse:


> Muito bons registos
> 
> Nem todos os Invernos acontece, mas é sempre muito bonito.



Totalmente de acordo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2012 às 21:35)

Boas,por aqui já com o vento a rolar de NNE, a temperatura mantêm-se estacionária nos 8.0ºC na parte sul da cidade .


----------



## Z13 (10 Jan 2012 às 22:23)

Belas fotos Fil amanhã haverá mais!

Por aqui estou com *-0,4ºC* e *98%* de humidade relativa..

O dia foi de facto muuuuito frio... a humidade esteve sempre em 98% ao longo do dia e temperatura esteve sempre entre os *-2,4ºC* e os *1,9ºC*

Quem me dera um clássico dia de inverno com chuva e temperaturas de 6ºC/7ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2012 às 22:36)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Bragança esta manhã...amanhã há mais!


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Jan 2012 às 01:43)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi de ceu limpo e com algum vento fraco, a maxima foi de 13.1ºC 

actualmente: ja há geada, corre uma briza e sigo com 1.4ºC aqui que vivo na zona mais alta da cidade, na zona baixa a farmacia marcava 0.5ºC e nao ha quarquer tipo de vento...


----------



## Norther (11 Jan 2012 às 08:08)

Bons dias por aqui estão 2.0ºC com céu pouco nublado, 
86% HR
vento nulo


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2012 às 09:15)

Bom dia

-3,8ºC, nevoeiro, sincelo e precipitação de cristais de gelo neste momento. Começa a ficar tudo branco por aqui.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Jan 2012 às 09:27)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> -3,8ºC, nevoeiro, sincelo e precipitação de cristais de gelo neste momento. Começa a ficar tudo branco por aqui.



Bom dia!!

Dan, queremos fotos!!
Ao menos que esse fenómeno nos vá alegrando este (inexistente, até agora) Inverno...
Embora para quem aí viva, não deva ser tão divertido assim...


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2012 às 09:36)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia!!
> 
> Dan, queremos fotos!!
> Ao menos que esse fenómeno nos vá alegrando este (inexistente, até agora) Inverno...
> Embora para quem aí viva, não deva ser tão divertido assim...



Sim, é bastante complicado "descongelar" os carros nestas condições.~

Acabou por ser um "aguaceiro" fraco de curta duração, mas deixou estes cristais muito pequenos em cima do gelo duro e transparente:


----------



## Fil (11 Jan 2012 às 10:17)

Aqui onde estou parece que está a nevar, tudo branco... Depois meto fotos.


----------



## Z13 (11 Jan 2012 às 10:37)

Neste momento nevoeiro *-2,4ºC* depois de uma mínima de *-3,5ºC*.


----------



## Z13 (11 Jan 2012 às 10:46)

Esta manhã consegui tirar algumas fotos com o telemovel enquanto conduzia, mas a maior parte durante as paragens nos semáforos! (esta última parte para a polícia)

Desculpem a qualidade...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## F_R (11 Jan 2012 às 10:50)

Grandes fotos 

O senhor da Family Frost é que não necessitava de gastar gasóleo, podia levar tudo na mão


----------



## Veterano (11 Jan 2012 às 10:59)

Grandes fotos Z13, essa também é a Bragança de que gosto.


----------



## Norther (11 Jan 2012 às 13:27)

belo invento invernal ai por Bragança, boas fotos Z13


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2012 às 13:35)

Bom dia.

Mais um dia de muito sol com algumas nuvens altas...com 12.4ºC e vento de Este.


----------



## CSOF (11 Jan 2012 às 13:59)

Boa tarde..
nevoeiro, com um 1ºC


----------



## João Soares (11 Jan 2012 às 14:12)

Brutais fotografias da cidade de Bragança! 
Até parece que nevou aí.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Jan 2012 às 14:29)

boas

manha de sol mas fria com uma bela camada de geada!
 nao houve vento e a minima ficou nos -1.2ºC... 

actuais: ceu limpo com um sol quentinho mas ambiente frio... nao ha vento e sigo com 8.1ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Jan 2012 às 14:32)

belas fotos de bragança!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2012 às 14:42)

Boas,por aqui as nuvens altas já vão fazendo alguma sombra ,com 12.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2012 às 15:09)

Z13 disse:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Excelentes registos  Desse lado da cidade ficou tudo branquinho. Aqui ainda caíram esses cristais de gelo, mas não deu para ficar com esse aspecto.

---------------

Ainda -0,4ºC por aqui.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2012 às 15:25)

Belas fotos de Bragança

Já passei 4 Invernos em Bragança e nunca a vi com tanto gelo/sincelo com está hoje


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2012 às 16:42)

Boas,por aqui a tarde foi de rega no quintal,espero que seja a última nos próximos tempos ,já se adivinha mudança no horizonte ,o sol já estêve tapado,mas neste momento reapareceu,com 11.6ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 5.0ºC / 13.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2012 às 19:29)

Boas,por aqui tudo calmo com vento nulo,com 9.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2012 às 19:47)

Nevoeiro e -1,2ºC por agora.

Extremos de hoje:

-4,3ºC / -0,1ºC 

Por aqui, o dia mais frio desde 10 de Janeiro de 2010.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2012 às 20:15)

Dan disse:


> Nevoeiro e -1,2ºC por agora.
> 
> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> ...



Máxima negativa?? Fantástico 

É bastante raro acontecer isso em Bragança, o Inverno até está a ser fraquinho aí em Bragança mas estes dias vão ficar na memória, Pena não estar aí, mas não se pode ter tudo...


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2012 às 20:35)

Imagens bem bonitas, essas de Bragança! 

Cenário que se deve repetir em muitos outros locais de Trás-os-montes e Beira Alta.

Nos gráficos horários de hoje, penso que a estação de Vinhais foi a única que não tocou nos 0,0ºC. Já ontem registou a máxima mais baixa com apenas 1,4ºC (1,5ºC em Bragança), embora não haja dados de Trancoso, que pode ter tido uma máxima inferior.

Destaque ainda para os* -6,2ºC* do Sabugal (Martim Rei).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2012 às 21:51)

Boas,por hoje fico pelos 8.0ºC .


----------



## Z13 (11 Jan 2012 às 22:24)

Boa noite... por aqui a temperatura não anima a sair de casa. *-1,4ºC* e *98%* de hr

A máxima, registada ás 15h30, foi de uns estonteantes *0,9ºC*.

Foi a minha "máxima" mais baixa desde 16/12/2009 (*0,4ºC* de máxima)


----------



## Brigantia (11 Jan 2012 às 22:29)

Belas imagens de Bragança


Como disse o André estas imagens devem repetir-se por muitos locais do interior norte.  E atenção porque o evento ainda não acabou


----------



## Fil (11 Jan 2012 às 22:55)

Boas, neste momento nevoeiro cerrado e temperatura de -2,4ºC, menos que ontem à mesma hora. A mínima foi de -3,5ºC e a máxima de 1,1ºC.

Deixo também algumas fotos que tirei esta manhã para memória futura.



 

 

 





 

 

 



Amanhã o cenário deve ser semelhante.


----------



## Brigantia (11 Jan 2012 às 22:59)

Fil disse:


> Amanhã o cenário deve ser semelhante.



Excelentes Fil

Amanhã acho que ainda vai ser melhor. Preparem as máquinas.


----------



## Z13 (11 Jan 2012 às 23:01)

Belas fotos Fil!   Ilustram bem o ambiente desta manhã!


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2012 às 23:10)

Paisagem espectacular  grandes registos 

.


----------



## bartotaveira (11 Jan 2012 às 23:11)

Boas.

Um dia de inverno digno desse nome por aqui. 

Acordamos com um pequeno manto branco e o nevoeiro não levantou todo o dia, por isso as temperaturas ficaram bastante baixas.

*Tmín:* *-3.6ºC]*

*Tmax: +0.7ºC*



Atuais:

Temp: *-2.0ºC*

*HR: 98%*



Fiquem bem.


----------



## Teles (11 Jan 2012 às 23:23)

Que espectaculo de fotos Fil , obrigado pela partilha


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Jan 2012 às 00:32)

boas

tarde de sol com algumas nuvens altas nao houve vento, a maxima foi de 11.4ºC 

actuais: ja ha geada sem vento e sigo com 1.2ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Jan 2012 às 07:24)

Bom dia, geada e muito nevoeiro 

*Temp. -1.2ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1028 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Jan 2012 às 07:28)

bom dia 

o dia começa com o ceu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, sem vento e muito geada... sigo com -0.5ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2012 às 09:20)

por aqui já podem imaginar o cenário...frio, muito frio e com o início da manhã precipitação de cristais de gelo que cobriram a cidade de branco, é de salientar alguns acidentes que já vi...logo ponho fotos!


----------



## Z13 (12 Jan 2012 às 10:08)

Bom dia!

Mais uma manhã como as anteriores... nevoeiro e gelo por todos os lados...

Neste momentoi estão* -3,1ºC* e o nevoeiro não parece tão espesso como ontem;  tenho esperança que dissipe ao longo do dia!

A mínima desta madrugada foi de *-4,8ºC*


----------



## bartotaveira (12 Jan 2012 às 10:09)

Boas.


Por aqui mais uma manhã gélida.

A temperatura mínima tocou nos *-5.3ºC* às 8:00h, o nevoeiro levantou e sol apareceu e fez a temperatura subir até aos *-2.0ºC*, mas neste momento voltou o nevoeiro... 




Atuais:

Temp: *-3.3ºC*

*HR: 97%*



Fiquem bem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2012 às 12:48)

Bom dia.

Céu limpo e muita bruma no ar...sinal de mudança ,com 10.8ºC e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2012 às 18:07)

Boas,céu com nuvens altas e já vai ficando ,com 9.5ºC com vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 4.5ºC / 11.9ºC.


----------



## CSOF (12 Jan 2012 às 18:27)

nevoeiro, mais nevoeiro... actuais 0ºC


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2012 às 19:00)

> *Nevoeiro e gelo cobrem a cidade de branco*
> Não nevou em Bragança, mas parece
> Por: tvi24 / PP  |  12- 1- 2012  13: 41
> 
> ...


© TVI24



Malta de Bragança, estamos à espera das fotos da manhã

Hoje as máximas foram um pouco mais altas mas apesar de tudo nas zonas do nordeste onde o nevoiro se manteve as temperaturas foram novamente muito baixas. Bagueixe (entre Bragança e Maçedo) não passou dos 0,9ºC e Vinhais teve 1,5ºC de máxima. Deve estar tudo branco... 


Venham daí as fotos...


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2012 às 19:05)

Brigantia disse:


> © TVI24
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algumas fotos aqui: Sincelo em Bragança


----------



## camrov8 (12 Jan 2012 às 19:20)

malta mandem fotos do panorama para alguma pessoal incluindo eu esse cenario é desconhecido


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2012 às 19:27)

Mais fotos aqui: *Sincelo em Bragança*


----------



## camrov8 (12 Jan 2012 às 19:35)

muito bom ja vi geada mas isso é incrivel há quantos dias dura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2012 às 20:46)

Boas,com 7.8ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Jan 2012 às 21:06)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol com algumas nuvens altas. nao houve vento.

a minima foi de -0.5ºC e uma maxima de 10.7ºC 

actuais: ceu pouco nublado sem vento e 4.1ºC de temperatura


----------



## bartotaveira (12 Jan 2012 às 21:15)

Boas.


Mais um dia de bastante frio por cá... O nevoeiro apenas deu tréguas durante uns 30 minutos de manha.


A mínima chegou aos *-5,3ºC* e a máxima ficou-se por *+1,0ºC*.


Parece-me que esta noite vai ser mais "meiga"... 


Actual: -0.2ºC




Fiquem bem.


----------



## Mix (12 Jan 2012 às 21:54)

Boas   Olhando para as imagens de satélite, parece que está a vir precipitação do interior de Espanha para o Interior Norte (Distrito de Bragança)...  Sera' q vão ter alguma surpresa esta noite ?


----------



## Geiras (12 Jan 2012 às 22:02)

Mix disse:


> Boas   Olhando para as imagens de satélite, parece que está a vir precipitação do interior de Espanha para o Interior Norte (Distrito de Bragança)...  Sera' q vão ter alguma surpresa esta noite ?


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Jan 2012 às 22:05)

Mix disse:


> Boas   Olhando para as imagens de satélite, parece que está a vir precipitação do interior de Espanha para o Interior Norte (Distrito de Bragança)...  Sera' q vão ter alguma surpresa esta noite ?



O modelo GFS dá neve mesmo rés-vés com Bragança esta noite..Não me parece .


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Jan 2012 às 22:06)

Mix disse:


> Boas   Olhando para as imagens de satélite, parece que está a vir precipitação do interior de Espanha para o Interior Norte (Distrito de Bragança)...  Sera' q vão ter alguma surpresa esta noite ?



Não creio, será apenas alguma nebulosidade alta...ou algum nevoeiro remanescente naquela zona ainda, por terras espanholas toda aquela situação não deu nem 0,1mm acumulado...


----------



## Mix (12 Jan 2012 às 22:11)

Geiras disse:


>



A precipitação está a este/sudeste de Bragança...


----------



## Mix (12 Jan 2012 às 22:16)

MarioCabral disse:


> Não creio, será apenas alguma nebulosidade alta...ou algum nevoeiro remanescente naquela zona ainda, por terras espanholas toda aquela situação não deu nem 0,1mm acumulado...



No radar do IM, pelo menos dá para ver precipitação no lado de Espanha... Mas poderá dissipar-se antes de lá chegar...


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Jan 2012 às 22:22)

Mix disse:


> No radar do IM, pelo menos dá para ver precipitação no lado de Espanha... Mas poderá dissipar-se antes de lá chegar...



Não é bem assim...nenhum radar pode medir a precipitação concretamente...através da reflectividade da nuvens podem estimar a quantidade que pode ser acumulada...o que não implica que esteja a chover ou possa vir a chover...
Será nevoeiro certamente, basta ires ao aemet e as localidade naquelas redondezas todas com humidade relativa próxima dos 100%...


----------



## Mix (12 Jan 2012 às 22:27)

MarioCabral disse:


> Não é bem assim...nenhum radar pode medir a precipitação concretamente...através da reflectividade da nuvens podem estimar a quantidade que pode ser acumulada...o que não implica que esteja a chover ou possa vir a chover...



Sim tens razão, mas percebeste o que quis dizer


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2012 às 23:11)

Céu limpo e -0,5ºC por aqui.


Extremos de hoje;

-5,1ºC / 4,4ºC


----------



## duero (12 Jan 2012 às 23:17)

En la localidad fronteriza de ALCAÑICES la mínima fué de -6'8ºC a las 7:00 horas, y a las 9:00 horas la temperatura era de -6'6ºC, a una altitud de 840 metros.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Jan 2012 às 23:46)

tudo calmo por aqui, ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 2.3ºC


----------



## Norther (12 Jan 2012 às 23:48)

Boas noites por aqui 4.3ºC com alguma nebulosidade
85% HR
vento NW
1015hp


----------



## Z13 (12 Jan 2012 às 23:48)

duero disse:


> En la localidad fronteriza de ALCAÑICES la mínima fué de -6'8ºC a las 7:00 horas, y a las 9:00 horas la temperatura era de -6'6ºC, a una altitud de 840 metros.



Na Puebla de Sanábria, aqui a norte, chegou mesmo a *-10ºC*


----------



## Z13 (12 Jan 2012 às 23:52)

Aqui na minha estação, neste momento registo* -2,3ºC* negativos.

O dia começou com nevoeiro mas, felizmente, dissipou ao final da manhã, transformando o dia em primaveril! 

*Extremos: -4,8ºC  +6,8ºC*


----------



## duero (13 Jan 2012 às 00:19)

Z13 disse:


> Na Puebla de Sanábria, aqui a norte, chegou mesmo a *-10ºC*



En la capital de la provincia ZAMORA, la temperatura mínima fué de -3ºC, mas la máxima fué de 0'1ºC a las 17:00 horas, a una altitud de 656 metros.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obs...=cle&l=2614&w=0&datos=img&x=h24&f=temperatura


----------



## Mix (13 Jan 2012 às 01:37)

Sempre era precipitação que andava nas montanhas a sul de salamanca... Ainda chegará a Portugal se não se dissipar...


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Jan 2012 às 07:32)

bom dia 

por aqui a manha chega com forte geada, ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com uns fresquinhos -1.2ºC


----------



## Hermano1x (13 Jan 2012 às 10:20)

Bom dia!


Aqui em Vila Real quando acordei as 9h, na ninha nini estação de meteorologia  estava  -1ºc com nevoeiro!

As previsões apontam para céu nublado com tendência a piorar.

Vou esperar que venha a nevar para este fim de semana


----------



## rozzo (13 Jan 2012 às 10:36)

MarioCabral disse:


> Não é bem assim...nenhum radar pode medir a precipitação concretamente...através da reflectividade da nuvens podem estimar a quantidade que pode ser acumulada...o que não implica que esteja a chover ou possa vir a chover...
> Será nevoeiro certamente, basta ires ao aemet e as localidade naquelas redondezas todas com humidade relativa próxima dos 100%...



Pelo contrário, o radar não pode é ver nevoeiro concretamente, as partículas são demasiado pequenas. E até a assinatura no satélite mostrava que aquela mancha não seria nevoeiro, mas sim nuvens médias ou altas. Até podia ter precipitação que não chegava ao solo, é relativamente frequente em nuvens com base relativamente alta e com atmosfera extremamente seca nos níveis médios, vemos isso imensas vezes no Verão.

O que não tem naturalmente nada a ver com estar ou não nevoeiro junto ao solo por baixo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2012 às 12:42)

Bom dia.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco,com 10.4ºC.


----------



## Serrano (13 Jan 2012 às 12:54)

Continua o tempo de sol e geada, com o termómetro a marcar 6ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## CSOF (13 Jan 2012 às 14:03)

Boa tarde...
o nevoeiro começa  a dar tréguas, actuais 1ºC, miníma de -1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2012 às 14:08)

Boas,por aqui continua tudo muito cinzento ,com 10.0ºC e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Jan 2012 às 14:14)

rozzo disse:


> Pelo contrário, o radar não pode é ver nevoeiro concretamente, as partículas são demasiado pequenas. E até a assinatura no satélite mostrava que aquela mancha não seria nevoeiro, mas sim nuvens médias ou altas. Até podia ter precipitação que não chegava ao solo, é relativamente frequente em nuvens com base relativamente alta e com atmosfera extremamente seca nos níveis médios, vemos isso imensas vezes no Verão.
> 
> O que não tem naturalmente nada a ver com estar ou não nevoeiro junto ao solo por baixo.



Sim, tens razão...o IV não tem capacidade de registar concretamente o nevoeiro, embora se possa ver qualquer coisa, é pouco para o afirmarmos com certeza...mas a % de humidade faz-me querer que seria nevoeiro certamente...além da nebulosidade alta que o radar estaria a identificar...

_*"Em imagens VIS, os nevoeiros parecem ter uma textura lisa, lembrando uma nuvem estratos. Isso torna difícil distinguir nevoeiro de nuvem estratos. Nas imagens IR, o nevoeiro aparece como uma sombra em cinza, quando pode ser distinto. Se a temperatura da superfície da terra é aproximadamente a mesma que a temperatura do topo do nevoeiro, esse torna-se aproximadamente impossível de ser visto em uma imagem IR por causa do pouco contraste terra-nuvem. Se isso ocorre à noite, quando não existe nenhuma imagem VIS para ajudar na interpretação, "áreas cobertas de nevoeiro podem não ser notadas". (Meteosat)*_


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2012 às 15:50)

Boas,céu ainda com muitas nuvens e com o sol aparecer,com 10.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jan 2012 às 16:15)

Boa tarde. Por cá está céu nublado desde manhã, com vento que ou está muito fraco ou para.... 

Atuais 9,4ºC e 63%HR.

(acordo ortográfico aplicado, onde se lê para é forma verbal do verbo parar...)


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Jan 2012 às 17:25)

boas ´

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo ate as 9h encobrindo desde entao ate ao meio da tarde... nao houve vento.
 a minima é de -1.6ºC e uma maxima de 9.7ºC 

actuais: ceu nublado, nao ha vento e sigo com 7.3ºC

Nota: mais logo posto a partir de Gouveia


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Jan 2012 às 19:36)

Boas, por aqui o dia começou com muito nevoeiro e frio, dissipou-se pelas 11 da manhã, e o céu esteve encoberto até à pouco. Agora céu limpo e a começar o nevoeiro.

Dados atuais:
*Temp. 4.0ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1023 hPa
Vento Nulo*

Extremos de hoje:
*Temp. minima -1.0ºC
Temp. max. 10.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2012 às 21:49)

Boas,a noite por aqui estava a ficar  depois de umas horas com vento nulo ,ainda chegou aos 5.0ºC,céu limpo e já com vento de NNW,actual 5.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.4ºC / 11.2ºC.


----------



## Hermano1x (13 Jan 2012 às 21:55)

Boa noite!

Aqui esta fresco-te estão 2ºc, a uma hora atras estavam 0ºc , pensei que ira descer mais, mas como esta a ficar ceu nublado a temperatura esta subir!!! 

Vento nem senti-lo!!!!


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Jan 2012 às 00:07)

boas

por Gouveia esta tudo calmo, o ceu esta nublado nao ha vento e ja ha geada... sigo com 1.5ºC (sensor foi ligado ha pouco tempo)


----------



## Hermano1x (14 Jan 2012 às 02:40)

Boa noite!


Estão -1ºc esta geada mas o céu esta a ficar nublado!!!


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Jan 2012 às 07:15)

Bom dia, está muito nevoeiro, não sei se existem nuvens

Dados atuais:
*Temp. 0.1ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1022 hPa
Vento Nulo*


----------



## CSOF (14 Jan 2012 às 10:58)

Bom dia
nevoeiro muito denso, com mínima de -1.3ºC, algum sincelo, actualmente 0.0ºC..


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jan 2012 às 12:33)

POr Viseu amanheceu com céu nublado e muita humidade, apesar de não se ter formado nevoeiro. O vento é fraco, do quadrante N.

Atuais 7,3ºC e 79%HR, com mínima de 2,3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jan 2012 às 14:00)

Segue o céu nublado e tempo húmido, quase sem vento. 

Atuais 8,7ºC e 79%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Jan 2012 às 14:17)

boas

por Gouveia a manha foi de ceu muito nubado, nao houve grande geada esta noite... 

actuais: ceu muito nublado, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 10.0.C


----------



## Hermano1x (14 Jan 2012 às 16:31)

Boa tarde!

Aqui por Vila Real tudo muito calmo, esta noite caio uma geada considerável, as 8:30 estava muito nevoeiro e tudo branco e estavam -2ºc !

As 13h ja tinha levantado o nevoeiro e estava o sol a espreitar de traz das nuvens  e estavam 4.9ºc  .

A tempera mínima foi de -2,3ºc 

A temperatura máxima ate ao momento foi 6,9ºc  , vento nem senti-lo!


Neste momento estão 4.9ºc, céu muito nublado e o vento a 3 kmh, pressão atmosfera está 1024.


Mais logo dou mais novidades, mas não estou com muitas esperanças que venha nevar


----------



## Hermano1x (14 Jan 2012 às 16:43)

Esta começar a chover


----------



## Fil (14 Jan 2012 às 16:50)

Hermano1x disse:


> Esta começar a chover



Bem-vinda seja! 

Por aqui tenho 5,1ºC e céu com algumas nuvens. O nevoeiro dissipou-se ao fim da manhã.

Mínima de -3,2ºC e máxima de 5,9ºC.


----------



## DRC (14 Jan 2012 às 17:42)

Hermano1x disse:


> Esta começar a chover



A humidade está muito elevada em Vila Real, a rondar os 90% pelo que é difícil ter neve, pelo menos para já. A temperatura na cidade deverá rondar os 4ºC, nem que estivesse metade disso a neve cairia (com 2ºC a hipótese da precipitação ser neve nessas condições de humidade elevada é de 20%). Portanto, ou a temperatura começa a descer bem ou a humidade diminui, senão as hipóteses de neve são poucas e haverá somente chuva.


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2012 às 17:46)

E nem com um milagre hoje nevaria!!! So a partir de amanha a tarde é que a cota vai descer bastante mas depois para o fim do dia vai faltar a precipitação em principio por isso a melhor altura vai ser mesmo de dia


----------



## Serrano (14 Jan 2012 às 18:31)

Céu muito nublado no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 7ºC. Máxima de 9.9ºC e mínima de 3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2012 às 18:35)

Boas,céu muito nublado e vento de SWW,com 10.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.8ºC / 12.4ºC.


----------



## Hermano1x (14 Jan 2012 às 19:27)

DRC; disse:
			
		

> A humidade está muito elevada em Vila Real, a rondar os 90% pelo que é difícil ter neve, pelo menos para já. A temperatura na cidade deverá rondar os 4ºC, nem que estivesse metade disso a neve cairia (com 2ºC a hipótese da precipitação ser neve nessas condições de humidade elevada é de 20%). Portanto, ou a temperatura começa a descer bem ou a humidade diminui, senão as hipóteses de neve são poucas e haverá somente chuva.




Pois a humidade esta 84%

A temperatura a 4ºc

A pressão atmosfera a que desceu para 1023!


Vou esperar então por amanha para ver se posto umas fotos  de neve


----------



## Hermano1x (14 Jan 2012 às 19:32)

Começa a chover outra vez ohhh


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2012 às 21:36)

Boas,por aqui já pinga ...com 8.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## PaçosDFerreira (14 Jan 2012 às 22:03)

Já á estradas fechadas na serra da estrela ,.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2012 às 22:08)

PaçosDFerreira disse:


> Já á estradas fechadas na serra da estrela ,.



Isto é uma pergunta ou afirmação ?


----------



## PaçosDFerreira (14 Jan 2012 às 22:16)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isto é uma pergunta ou afirmação ?



uma afirmação , tive a consultar o site das estradas de portugal e já á estadas cortadas , deve estar a caír um belo nevão


----------



## ACalado (14 Jan 2012 às 22:26)

PaçosDFerreira disse:


> uma afirmação , tive a consultar o site das estradas de portugal e já á estadas cortadas , deve estar a caír um belo nevão



Não existe nenhuma estrada cortada por enquanto apenas está referenciado no site que o limpa neve está em movimento.


----------



## PaçosDFerreira (14 Jan 2012 às 22:28)

spiritmind disse:


> Não existe nenhuma estrada cortada por enquanto apenas está referenciado no site que o limpa neve está em movimento.



Sim agora sim é estranho .  Mas á cerca de meia hora aparecia na lagoa comprida estrada encerrada , .


----------



## Bgc (14 Jan 2012 às 22:32)

Já chove em Bragança.

3.0ºC

Ela anda perto


----------



## The-One-Divinal (14 Jan 2012 às 22:44)

Bgc disse:


> Já chove em Bragança.
> 
> 3.0ºC
> 
> Ela anda perto



Muitooo perto!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2012 às 22:45)

Boas,por aqui ainda só houve um aguaceiro de repente...molhou a estrada e parou ...muito nublado e vento nulo,com 8.0ºC.


----------



## PaçosDFerreira (14 Jan 2012 às 22:46)

The-One-Divinal disse:


> Muitooo perto!



ela vai cair não se preocupem


----------



## subaneve300 (14 Jan 2012 às 23:18)

PaçosDFerreira disse:


> ela vai cair não se preocupem



era prevista neve acima dos 1200m a norte do cabo do mondego 
muito pouco provavel neve na lousã


----------



## FJC (14 Jan 2012 às 23:39)

spiritmind disse:


> Não existe nenhuma estrada cortada por enquanto apenas está referenciado no site que o limpa neve está em movimento.



Boa noite!

estando a dormir nas penhas da saude posso afirmar que da para aceder ate cerca da placa dos 1800 sem neve, cerca  das 22h15. E choviscava na serra. neve na estrada so em locais bem abrigados (ex: junto ao tunel). agora muito novoeiro, e nada de neve ou chuva.


----------



## subaneve300 (14 Jan 2012 às 23:44)

o IM prevê "tempo mais gravoso" com períodos de chuva a passar a aguaceiros, queda de neve acima dos 1.200 metros baixando a quota gradualmente para os 800 metros.
Vai nevar na lousã, no açor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2012 às 23:51)

Boas,a  voltou ...agora com mais duração e continua...os primeiros 0.2mm,já cá cantão ,com 7.6ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Jan 2012 às 00:13)

boas

por gouveia esta tudo calmo, nao ha vento ja caiu um breve aguaçeiro e nada mais... continua encoberto e com a temperatura um pouco alta 6.1ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Jan 2012 às 00:15)

esquecime de referir, em Gouveia a minima foi de 1.8ºC de minima e 10.3ºC de maxima


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Jan 2012 às 00:48)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fonte: EstradasdePortugal


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jan 2012 às 07:47)

Bom dia, por aqui céu muito nublado e nevoeiro

*Temp. 5.1ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1017 hPa
Vento nulo
Precipitação 2.7 mm*


----------



## PaçosDFerreira (15 Jan 2012 às 10:11)

Está a nevar em bragança na guarda e em viseu como previsto pelo IM ?


----------



## Johnny (15 Jan 2012 às 10:22)

Para já, n me parece, pois acordei bem cedo, meti-me no jipe, em direcção a Montalegre (estou em Braga) e na zona de Vieira do Minho, voltei para trás, pois reparei q a temperatura estava mt alta e ao longe, nos picos do Gerês e da Cabreira, n havia sinais de neve... talvez tenhamos de esperar mais umas horas... à tarde é bem provávelq caia algo branco...




PaçosDFerreira disse:


> Está a nevar em bragança na guarda e em viseu como previsto pelo IM ?


----------



## Johnny (15 Jan 2012 às 10:24)

Esqueci-me de dizer q segundo informações dos Bombeiros Voluntários, nem em Montalegre (1000m), nem na Vila de Salto (900m), havia neve... ainda...


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2012 às 10:24)

PaçosDFerreira disse:


> Está a nevar em bragança na guarda e em viseu como previsto pelo IM ?



O ar frio ainda só está agora a entrar no Noroeste da Península.
O que trará a neve serão os aguaceiros embebidos naquele ar frio que se aproxima.







Quanto à previsão de neve para Viseu, parece-me um tanto ao quanto arriscada, mas...


----------



## PaçosDFerreira (15 Jan 2012 às 10:29)

AnDré disse:


> O ar frio ainda só está agora a entrar no Noroeste da Península.
> O que trará a neve serão os aguaceiros embebidos naquele ar frio que se aproxima.
> 
> 
> ...



a mim parece me tambem demasiado arriscada ,


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2012 às 10:30)

Johnny disse:


> Esqueci-me de dizer q segundo informações dos Bombeiros Voluntários, nem em Montalegre (1000m), nem na Vila de Salto (900m), havia neve... ainda...



A estação do Xurés, estação do meteogalicia a poucos quilómetros de Pitões das Júnias e a 1058m de altitude, está neste momento com 0,2ºC e com registo de precipitação.

Na última hora a temperatura desceu 2ºC.


----------



## PaçosDFerreira (15 Jan 2012 às 10:33)

eu queria ir a serra do marão hoje á tarde mas não sei haverá neve


----------



## tucamaia (15 Jan 2012 às 10:42)

PaçosDFerreira disse:


> eu queria ir a serra do marão hoje á tarde mas não sei haverá neve





ja somos dois a pensar no mesmo. 

a ultima neve que senti foi em novembro na estrela. 


tenho saudades ja. 



cumprimentos


----------



## rsrocha (15 Jan 2012 às 10:42)

http://fotogermanoviseu.dyndns.info/axis-cgi/jpg/image.cgi?resolution=640x480&compression=10&color=1&clock=1&date=1

Eu estou atento a esta webcam para ver se começa a nevar em Viseu. Se for o caso vou até lá durante a tarde. A minha pequenita quer ver neve...


----------



## Johnny (15 Jan 2012 às 10:51)

Daqui a pouco já sei se há neve no Marão, pois os meus pais estão em viagem e vão passar no alto do Marão (IP4) daqui a 2 horas, sensivelmente, e já me avisam...




PaçosDFerreira disse:


> eu queria ir a serra do marão hoje á tarde mas não sei haverá neve


----------



## CSOF (15 Jan 2012 às 10:53)

Bom dia, chuva fraca por aqui, com 5.5ºC e mínima de 3.1ºC.


----------



## tucamaia (15 Jan 2012 às 10:54)

Johnny disse:


> Daqui a pouco já sei se há neve no Marão, pois os meus pais estão em viagem e vão passar no alto do Marão (IP4) daqui a 2 horas, sensivelmente, e já me avisam...




Johnny eu e o paçosdeferreira estamos a contar ctg. 



abraços


----------



## Johnny (15 Jan 2012 às 11:23)

Mas mt sinceramente, penso q só lá pró final da tarde é q "ela" poderá chegar... tem de haver uma entrada de ar mais frio...



tucamaia disse:


> Johnny eu e o paçosdeferreira estamos a contar ctg.
> 
> 
> 
> abraços


----------



## CidadeNeve (15 Jan 2012 às 11:27)

A neve vai atingir o interior à hora das migrações pendulares semanais... Ou seja, os milhares de pessoas que se deslocam ao domingo ou para as universidades ou para trabalhar vão levar com a neve... 

vamos ver se a proteção civil se preocupa em dizer isso. 

Consequência? 20h, jornal da noite "centenas de pessoas presas no alto do marão"... 

já nos ocorreu que é bonito ver nevar, mas também perigoso?


----------



## tucamaia (15 Jan 2012 às 11:32)

CidadeNeve disse:


> A neve vai atingir o interior à hora das migrações pendulares semanais... Ou seja, os milhares de pessoas que se deslocam ao domingo ou para as universidades ou para trabalhar vão levar com a neve...
> 
> vamos ver se a proteção civil se preocupa em dizer isso.
> 
> ...





viva caro amigo, sim toda a gente sabe que é perigoso, eu proprio ja fiquei "entalado" no ip4 no alto de espinho. motivo? um chico esperto a descer a abrir despistou-se e embateu em 3 carros que iam em sentido contrario, ficou tudo la atracado, ate que começou a nevar intensamente. 

mas como em tudo na vida, quem nao arrisca nao petisca. 


abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2012 às 11:33)

CidadeNeve disse:


> A neve vai atingir o interior à hora das migrações pendulares semanais... Ou seja, os milhares de pessoas que se deslocam ao domingo ou para as universidades ou para trabalhar vão levar com a neve...
> 
> vamos ver se a proteção civil se preocupa em dizer isso.
> 
> ...



Penso que não haverá precipitação suficiente para que tal ocorra, além que o ar frio é ar de pouca dura.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Jan 2012 às 12:37)

boas

por gouveia a manha foi de aguaceiros fracos... nao ha vento e sigo com 6.1ºC muito quente para a neve, mesmo se neva-se nao pegava... 
nao da para ver se neva neste lado da serra, o nevoeiro tapa-a desde o alto de gouveia...


----------



## Hermano1x (15 Jan 2012 às 13:00)

PaçosDFerreira disse:


> eu queria ir a serra do marão hoje á tarde mas não sei haverá neve




Bom dia!

Eu para já não te aconselhava a vir para o Marão não acredito que tenha neve, pois aqui em Vila real estão 7ºc que é um temperatura muito elevada! 

A serra do Alvão nem uma pinta de neve tem, a serra do Marão não consigo ver porque esta cheia de nevoeiro.
E estes últimos anos tenho reparado que para nevar nas serras aqui a volta de vila real a temperatura tem de estar por volta dos 3ºc ou 4ºc no máximo, e hoje esta longe disso 

Custa-me acreditar que venha a nevar hoje a tarde pois esta tão alta a temperatura!


A temperatura mínima de hoje foi de 3,8ºc 

A temperatura máxima ate ao momento foi de 7,8ºc

Tenho a pressão atmosférica 1020 com tendência a descer!

O vento muito fraquinho 5kmh vindo do sul!

Vamos aguardar!


Nevou em Bragança?


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jan 2012 às 13:08)

Penso que o ar frio já esteja a entrar aos poucos no Norte, pois em Trancoso a temperatura tem estado sempre nos 5ºC e agora desce acentuadamente e já vai nos 3,8ºC. E chove bem por lá.


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Jan 2012 às 13:39)

Hermano1x disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Eu para já não te aconselhava a vir para o Marão não acredito que tenha neve, pois aqui em Vila real estão 7ºc que é um temperatura muito elevada!
> 
> ...



Não.
Vou tentar esta tarde ir à Serra da Nogueira tentar fazer umas fotos...isto se nevar lá!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jan 2012 às 13:41)

Boa tard passe plo marao n alto sem neve 2 graus mt nevoeiro reporto tb a presença d policia e d limpa neves.aguardo ansiosamente em vila real


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2012 às 13:53)

E eis que o nevoeiro se levanta na Gralheira (1100m), sendo já visível alguma neve.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jan 2012 às 14:43)

De acordo do site das estradas de Portugal estão painéis na estrada a dizerem neve em Seia e na Estrela.


----------



## Ronny (15 Jan 2012 às 14:52)

AnDré disse:


> E eis que o nevoeiro se levanta na Gralheira (1100m), sendo já visível alguma neve.



Não consigo ter acesso à webpage da gralheira há meses.. como consegues?


----------



## DRC (15 Jan 2012 às 14:56)

AndréFrade disse:


> De acordo do site das estradas de Portugal estão painéis na estrada a dizerem neve em Seia e na Estrela.



Na webcam de Seia/Aldeia da Serra não se vê neve em lado nenhum:


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jan 2012 às 14:56)

DRC disse:


> Na webcam de Seia/Aldeia da Serra não se vê neve em lado nenhum:



É o que lá diz


----------



## cova beira (15 Jan 2012 às 14:57)

para já a previsão do gfs de precipitação não parece estar correcta o pós frontal ainda vai demorar algumas horas até chegar ao interior o coamps neste momento é o único modelo que prêve uma boa quantidade de precipitação até à meia noite já com o ar frio bem por cima de todo o norte e centro


----------



## DRC (15 Jan 2012 às 15:11)

Será chuva que se avista de Seia? Ou algo mais?


----------



## ACalado (15 Jan 2012 às 15:11)

cova beira disse:


> para já a previsão do gfs de precipitação não parece estar correcta o pós frontal ainda vai demorar algumas horas até chegar ao interior o coamps neste momento é o único modelo que prêve uma boa quantidade de precipitação até à meia noite já com o ar frio bem por cima de todo o norte e centro



Estava precisamente a ver isso e o Hirlam também coloca precipitação e penso que o ECMWF também deve colocar dai o IM colocar neve para Viseu até as 24h de hoje e não retirar as cotas na sua descritiva. Vamos acreditar que sim


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2012 às 15:17)

Ronny disse:


> Não consigo ter acesso à webpage da gralheira há meses.. como consegues?


A página tem estado operacional. E ultimamente até com duas webcams. Ontem é que houve um problema com o servidor e a página ficou em baixo. Nos próximos dias espera-se que o problema seja resolvido.

Entretanto, sempre que se justificar, vou tentar publicar algumas imagens a partir da ligação directa a uma webcam de lá.




AndréFrade disse:


> É o que lá diz



O que lá diz é isto:






O painel fica a uma cota superior ao Sabugueiro, portanto a rondar os 1100m de altitude e não os 500-600m de Seia.

Na Torre, pela webcam, vê-se tudo branco, mas pessoas com pessoas a fazer ski, pelo que as condições de momento não devem estar muito agrestes.


----------



## CidadeNeve (15 Jan 2012 às 15:19)

estou convencido que a entrada de ar frio acelerará o arrefecimento e a pouca precipitação se tornará em flocos breves em diversas localidades. Com sorte, em alguns locais poderá ser mais forte. 

a ver quem tem sorte!


----------



## Brito (15 Jan 2012 às 15:21)

DRC disse:


> Será chuva que se avista de Seia? Ou algo mais?



é so chuva


----------



## Agreste (15 Jan 2012 às 15:22)

DRC disse:


> Será chuva que se avista de Seia? Ou algo mais?



Isto não é um arcus?


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2012 às 15:24)

Serra da Estrela, numa altura em que o nevoeiro levantou um pouco:


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Jan 2012 às 15:36)

AnDré disse:


> Serra da Estrela, numa altura em que o nevoeiro levantou um pouco:



Nada mau, sendo que o melhor ainda está para chegar, espero!!!


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Jan 2012 às 15:42)

Boa tarde, alguem que viva em sao pedro do sul tire-me umas fotos para a serra de sao macario, arada, montemuro e freita para ver como se faz o tempo e se á probabilidade de nevar. Estou curioso porque nessa zona e muito capaz de cair neve.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jan 2012 às 15:43)

Neva n marao a 1100 m


----------



## DRC (15 Jan 2012 às 16:03)

Parece-me que neva perto de Manteigas, se é que não neva mesmo na povoação:





A estação amadora de lá marca às 16h, uma temperatura de 3,5ºC e 64% de humidade.

Em Trancoso estão 2,9ºC e parece haver um aguaceiro por lá.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Jan 2012 às 16:07)

boas

por gouveia e so chuva, tal como em seia,fui la ao pingo doçe... 
agora acima dos 700m ja se ve a serra pintada de branco  




fotos tiradas de minha casa (telemovel)


actuais:
o vento sopra fraco nao chove no momento e mas a temperatura tem baixado sigo com 3.2ºC, se nevar ca em baixo e so para a noite...


----------



## jonaslor (15 Jan 2012 às 16:09)

Neva em Loriga...


----------



## bartotaveira (15 Jan 2012 às 16:10)

Boas.


Estou em casa dos meus pais, a 870m na serra da Padrela, e começou a nevar fraco à cerca de 15 minutos.

Fui ao alto da serra e existe acumulação a partir dos 950m.


Temp. a 870m: *1,0ºC* (caiu dos 4ºC em poucos minutos)

Temp. na serra a 1140m: *0,0ºC*



Pena a precipitação tão baixa... 


Fiquem bem.


----------



## Hermano1x (15 Jan 2012 às 16:10)

Boa tarde, a temperatura esta descer muito rápido ja caíram os primeiros flocos de neve na serra do alvão  que ja esta pinta de branco vou ja postar uma foto!!!


----------



## Johnny (15 Jan 2012 às 16:17)

... ei-la, a tão desejada...


----------



## Hermano1x (15 Jan 2012 às 16:17)

Aqui está a foto da pouca neve que caiu!!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Jan 2012 às 16:22)

Na webcam de Manteigas, depois de um bom aguaceiro, já se vê neve bem abaixo da Pousada...talvez a uns 800m altitude.


----------



## Paula (15 Jan 2012 às 16:23)

Vamos lá gente, essas máquinas e telemóveis a trabalhar!
Quem conseguir, que coloque aqui umas fotos


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2012 às 16:26)

Neva agora de forma intensa na Gralheira (1100m).
Vamos lá ver se acumula alguma coisa.

Trancoso segue com 2,8ºC.


----------



## Ronny (15 Jan 2012 às 16:29)

AnDré disse:


> Neva agora de forma intensa na Gralheira (1100m).
> Vamos lá ver se acumula alguma coisa.
> 
> Trancoso segue com 2,8ºC.



Não há possibilidade de disponibilizares o link da webcam da Gralheira?


----------



## bartotaveira (15 Jan 2012 às 16:31)

Neva com alguma intensidade agora a 870m!

Segundo informações que tenho, a cota já desceu, pelo menos, aos 700m.

Já estava com saudades!


----------



## bartotaveira (15 Jan 2012 às 16:47)

Bem.

Agora neva juntamente com um sol brilhante. Cenário Pouco habitual, e já consigo ver a serra pintada de branco.



Edit: Parou por completo a neve.


----------



## subaneve300 (15 Jan 2012 às 16:59)

E estou ansioso por ver fotos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jan 2012 às 17:06)

ja estou por casa nao gostei deste evento muito fraco apenas começou a nevar por volta das 3:30 a 1100 m neve nao pegava.no alto do marao exixtia neve mas pouca..


evento fraco para janeiro!


----------



## subaneve300 (15 Jan 2012 às 17:10)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ja estou por casa nao gostei deste evento muito fraco apenas começou a nevar por volta das 3:30 a 1100 m neve nao pegava.no alto do marao exixtia neve mas pouca..
> 
> 
> evento fraco para janeiro!



...por enquanto que isto daqui  a umas horas já fica com mais neve quando a cota descer


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2012 às 17:16)

Boa tarde .

Hoje já foi dia de inverno ...frio e alguma chuva,com o fórum muito concorrido ...pela noite alguma chuva e pela tarde em forma de aguaceiros,com 3.0mm,não chove e céu muito nublado,a todo o momento pode ,com 6.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.4ºC / 8.4ºC e 3.4mm.


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2012 às 17:21)

Ronny disse:


> Não há possibilidade de disponibilizares o link da webcam da Gralheira?



Enquanto o problema do servidor não for resolvido, não há essa possibilidade.

A queda intensa de neve que relatei há pouco, durou apenas alguns instantes.

A neve não chegou a pegar.

Duas imagens espaçadas de 6 minutos. 
A primeira quando começou a nevar intensamente e a segunda quando começou a parar.


----------



## FJC (15 Jan 2012 às 17:29)

Boa tarde!

Pelas Penhas da Saúde, não neva de momento. Existe alguma neve. Pelas 16h00 desci da torre e a estrada estava cortada no cruzamento para Manteigas.


----------



## lsalvador (15 Jan 2012 às 17:31)

Fonte :

João Maximino
em Sabugueiro, Guarda, Portugal.


----------



## The-One-Divinal (15 Jan 2012 às 17:53)

lsalvador disse:


> Fonte :
> 
> João Maximino
> em Sabugueiro, Guarda, Portugal.



Finalmente algo que parece ser neve!


----------



## bejacorreia (15 Jan 2012 às 17:56)

Esta tarde a vista de Mangualde para a Serra da Estrela. Neve a partir dos 700m/800m de altitude.


----------



## HFSantos (15 Jan 2012 às 17:56)

Segundo informações recentes, neva no antigo troço da IP5 na Penoita, concelho de Vouzela (VISEU), numa zona entre os 700 e 800m de altitude.


----------



## Bgc (15 Jan 2012 às 17:59)

Às 16h30, na zona de Macedo de Cavaleiros, eram notórios os flocos de neve no meio da chuva, com 1.5ºC a essa hora.


----------



## Serrano (15 Jan 2012 às 18:18)

4ºC no Sarzedo e quase nada de precipitação... Durante a tarde, cheguei a ver um manto branco acima dos 1100\1200msnm na zona do Poço do Inferno.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jan 2012 às 18:19)

Boas, por aqui alguns aguaceiros (poucos) 

*Temp 6.8ºC
HR 99%
pressão 1017 hPa
Vento 0.7 km/h de W
Precipitação hoje 4.5 mm*


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Jan 2012 às 18:39)

Agora mesmo:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fonte: www.estradas.pt


----------



## jonaslor (15 Jan 2012 às 18:42)

Por volta das 15: 40 H começaram a cair os primeiros flocos de neve em Loriga, embora sem se verificar acumulação.
Deixo um pequeno registo:

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xnpj6v_neve_creation"]neve - Video Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video@@AMEPARAM@@video[/ame]


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2012 às 18:57)

Boas,nublado e ..com 6.8ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## gomes.marco (15 Jan 2012 às 19:01)

aqui choveu pouco muito pouco e ja esta ceu estrelado aqui em Penalva Do Castelo; VISEU


----------



## camrov8 (15 Jan 2012 às 19:04)

como vão os relatos de neve?


----------



## gomes.marco (15 Jan 2012 às 19:05)

aqui em penalva do castelo, viseu   choveu muito mas mesmo muito pouco e a esta hora ja esta o ceu estrelado.
estamos a 500m de altitude e nada


----------



## HFSantos (15 Jan 2012 às 19:12)

gomes.marco disse:


> aqui em penalva do castelo, viseu   choveu muito mas mesmo muito pouco e a esta hora ja esta o ceu estrelado.
> estamos a 500m de altitude e nada



500m é muito dificil, digo eu!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2012 às 19:13)

Boas,há momentos tive uma rajada de 35.0km/h de NW,os aguaceiros voltaram,com 6.4ºC.


----------



## PaçosDFerreira (15 Jan 2012 às 19:16)

por aqui a temperatura está em 4,5º em queda e humidade de 80%. 
amanha a minima de 0 graus quem sabe se esta noite com a temperatura a descer se nao cai uns flocos mas acho quase impossivel .
Ilusões


----------



## ogalo (15 Jan 2012 às 19:23)

estive em Montalegre ,e as 13 horas começou a cair neve ,na subida do larouca...depois fui ate ao Salto e começou a cair muita neve eram 16,30 hora...
Depois mete algumas fotos ...


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Jan 2012 às 19:33)

Boas noites!

Neste momento estão *4.3ºC*, sendo esta a temperatura mínima até agora. Não chove e o vento sopra fraco.

Máxima de *9.2ºC*.


----------



## bejacorreia (15 Jan 2012 às 19:36)

gomes.marco disse:


> aqui em penalva do castelo, viseu   choveu muito mas mesmo muito pouco e a esta hora ja esta o ceu estrelado.
> estamos a 500m de altitude e nada



Hoje almocei na Freguesia de Antas e por volta das 15h, no meio da chuva vinham alguns flocos de neve isolados.


----------



## tiagom (15 Jan 2012 às 19:42)

Hoje na Serra do Barroso por volta das 16h30 começou a forte queda de neve e no espaço de 10 minutos estava tudo branco!












Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jan 2012 às 19:43)

Boa noite!

Posso desde já confirmar neve no Alto Tâmega e Barroso ao final da tarde. Nevou acima dos 600m com acumulação acima dos 750/800m aproximadamente!

Bartotaveira como está em Carrazedo?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2012 às 20:04)

Boas,para já,4.7ºC ..é a minima até ao momento,não chove e vento menos moderado,actual 3.4mm.


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2012 às 20:29)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Agora mesmo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entretanto já passou tudo a "Piso Molhado".

Estradas cortadas, neste momento, na serra da Estrela devido à neve:


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Jan 2012 às 20:34)

AnDré disse:


> Entretanto já passou tudo a "Piso Molhado".
> 
> Estradas cortadas, neste momento, na serra da Estrela devido à neve:



Imagino a quantidade de gelo que se vai formar. ATENÇÂO !!!


----------



## ACalado (15 Jan 2012 às 20:41)

Pergunto-me como é que uma frente chega ao nosso pais débil aqui apenas 8mm e chega a Salamanca 172km em linha recta daqui com esta intensidade...


----------



## Hermano1x (15 Jan 2012 às 20:43)

Aqui em vila real esta  já estão 0ºC o céu esta limpo, não acredito que venha a nevar esta noite!


Ou a alguma possibilidade de vir a nevar?


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Jan 2012 às 20:45)

spiritmind disse:


> Pergunto-me como é que uma frente chega ao nosso pais débil aqui apenas 8mm e chega a Salamanca 172km em linha recta daqui com esta intensidade...
> 
> Nevada.      - YouTube



Não é de se espantar...os interior espanhol está a ser atingido em cheio...excelentes imagens...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Jan 2012 às 20:45)

spiritmind disse:


> Pergunto-me como é que uma frente chega ao nosso pais débil aqui apenas 8mm e chega a Salamanca 172km em linha recta daqui com esta intensidade...
> 
> Nevada.      - YouTube



É verdade....que tristeza !!!


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Jan 2012 às 20:51)

Hermano1x disse:


> Aqui em vila real esta  já estão 0ºC o céu esta limpo, não acredito que venha a nevar esta noite!
> 
> 
> Ou a alguma possibilidade de vir a nevar?



A cota de neve vai baixar imenso, 300metros nessa zona diria...mas dificilmente terás mais precipitação...logo será muito complicado nevar...
Se observares o sat24 notas que a não ser que algumas células cresçam e comecem a entrar pelo litoral dentro...dificilmente teremos neve esta noite...


----------



## pedro303 (15 Jan 2012 às 20:53)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa tarde, alguem que viva em sao pedro do sul tire-me umas fotos para a serra de sao macario, arada, montemuro e freita para ver como se faz o tempo e se á probabilidade de nevar. Estou curioso porque nessa zona e muito capaz de cair neve.



Boa noite, na serra da freita começou a nevar às 16h30 +/- e em pouco tempo ficou tudo branco


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Jan 2012 às 21:07)

spiritmind disse:


> Pergunto-me como é que uma frente chega ao nosso pais débil aqui apenas 8mm e chega a Salamanca 172km em linha recta daqui com esta intensidade...
> 
> Nevada.      - YouTube



Realmente estou a roer-me de inveja!


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Jan 2012 às 21:17)

boas

ja estou em santa comba dão, sai de gouveia as 20h...

entretanto em Gouveia caiu agua-neve por volta das 18h nevava acima dos 800m (tipo na foto que coloquei)... desde ento nao choveu mais nada nem pelo caminho... 
extremos de lá: 3.5ºC de minima e 7.0ºC de maxima, sai de la com uma temperatura de 2.7ºC

actuais: (SCDão) 

ceu nublado, sem vento e sigo com 3.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2012 às 21:30)

Boas,por aqui a entrar mais neblusidade com 3.6ºC,vento de NW.


----------



## A J Pombo (15 Jan 2012 às 21:33)

spiritmind disse:


> Pergunto-me como é que uma frente chega ao nosso pais débil aqui apenas 8mm e chega a Salamanca 172km em linha recta daqui com esta intensidade...


Em Salamanca estão 0º com uma mínima prevista de -3.


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2012 às 21:54)

O Clube Nacional de Montanhismo, publicou há pouco, na sua página do facebook, algumas fotografias da neve esta tarde na serra da Estrela. 











Mais em: Clube Nacional de Montanhismo.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2012 às 21:55)

Vai para aqui uma azia  então os _nuestros hermanos_ têm imensas regiões que nos metem num chinelo no que toca nas altitudes, a região de Salamanca muita dela está a 500/1000 m, nos aqui altitudes destas só na região da Estrela praticamente. Não admira que tudo se intensifique por lá, o nosso país é um quase pântano.


----------



## dahon (15 Jan 2012 às 21:59)

Boas. 

Por Viseu neste momento está nevoeiro serrado, a visibilidade é muito reduzida.
Penso que as hipóteses de nevar são nulas pois o valor de humidade relativa é muito elevado e claro e falta de precipitação.


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2012 às 22:02)

Parece que a neve pegou no último aguaceiro que passou na Gralheira, Montemuro (1100m).
Pelo menos há agora reflexão no solo da iluminação pública, algo que não se verificava há duas horas atrás.







Confirmação do mesmo, só quando amanhecer...


----------



## bartotaveira (15 Jan 2012 às 22:07)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Posso desde já confirmar neve no Alto Tâmega e Barroso ao final da tarde. Nevou acima dos 600m com acumulação acima dos 750/800m aproximadamente!
> 
> Bartotaveira como está em Carrazedo?





Boas.


Só agora cheguei a casa...


Aqui por Carrazedo caíu neve durante apenas uns 10 minutos, a Padrela ainda ficou branca mas a precipitação foi muito pouca.


Neste momento está céu limpo e a preocupação agora é o gelo, que já cobre os carros e muitas superfícies. As estradas estão também a ficar geladas, com o piso molhado está a ficar perigoso, vamos ver como a temperatura evolui...


Actual: *-0.2ºC*

Fiquem bem.


----------



## camrov8 (15 Jan 2012 às 22:10)

não fui a freita porque não pensava que nevasse com as temperaturas que estravam mas a verdade é que perto das 4 e 30 caiu muito granizo que fez descer a temperatura já sei onde vou amanhã


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Jan 2012 às 22:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vai para aqui uma azia  então os _nuestros hermanos_ têm imensas regiões que nos metem num chinelo no que toca nas altitudes, a região de Salamanca muita dela está a 500/1000 m, nos aqui altitudes destas só na região da Estrela praticamente. Não admira que tudo se intensifique por lá, o nosso país é um quase pântano.



Acho que te estás a esquecer do Nordeste que apesar da proximidade de Espanha, também pertence a Portugal!


----------



## João Sousa (15 Jan 2012 às 22:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vai para aqui uma azia  então os _nuestros hermanos_ têm imensas regiões que nos metem num chinelo no que toca nas altitudes, a região de Salamanca muita dela está a 500/1000 m, nos aqui altitudes destas só na região da Estrela praticamente. Não admira que tudo se intensifique por lá, o nosso país é um quase pântano.



Mário, 
Off topic:já o dizia esse grande estadista, que dá pelo nome de António Guterres!

Essa é uma importante questão, mesmo aquelas regiões maioritariamente montanhosas, como Trás-os-Montes, nunca excedem os 1200 metros.
Esta região fronteiriça espanhola, é em termos geológicos a continuidade do planalto que começa logo ali na cidade da Guarda. A partir dai e até aos arredores de Madrid, quase nunca baixamos dos 1000 metros. Um caso bem interessante é o de Ávila (1100m), que por esta altura deve lá estar um belíssimo e memorável nevão.

Por aqui o dia foi bastante fraquinho, em termos de chuva e até mesmo a temperatura andou quase sempre bem elevada, para quem quer ver neve.
Finalmente, dizer que eu nunca deposito muitas expectativas nesta tipologia de entrada, dado ser de noroeste, não favorecendo a Covilhã. Dificilmente nevaria mesmo à cota de 800/900 metros aqui deste lado da Serra.
Abraço


----------



## dahon (15 Jan 2012 às 22:42)

Bem, e quando há precipitação falta qualquer coisa.
Chove por Viseu sem vestígios de neve.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2012 às 22:48)

Boas,o céu voltou novamente a limpo,com 3.6ºC e vento de NW.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jan 2012 às 22:56)

isto hoje foi uma autentica lotaria!!!
no marao apenas nevou 10 min  a cerca de 1100 M nao arrisquei a ir as antenas pois e perigoso mas reparei que muitos carros vinham com neve de resto e como é o meu habito ser pessimista vos digo que muito provavelmente tera sido o 1º e unico evento de inverno digno desse nome! :S

p.s-tenho bastante pena do pessoal de bragança,muito frio pouca precipitaçao vila real chegou a ter uma max de 9ºc as 14h


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2012 às 23:08)

ferreira5 disse:


> Acho que te estás a esquecer do Nordeste que apesar da proximidade de Espanha, também pertence a Portugal!



Não esqueci claro, mas aí é outro país, a falta de neve aí têm a ver com a posição das depressões e a quase ausente precipitação nestas situações, não é tanto pelas temperaturas ou altitude. As frentes aí passam de raspão.



Charlie Moreira disse:


> no marao apenas nevou 10 min  a cerca de 1100 M



 

Não me consegui conter, eu se estivesse lá não sei o que faria, mas acho que só me apeteceria gritar de raiva.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jan 2012 às 23:20)

Mario acredita sai por volta das 10 da manha com chuva e 7ºc bom pronuncio cheguei a amarante as 11h com chuva e 7ºc passo alto espinho ao 12h15 com 2 ºc nevoeiro e os carros da policia com os limpa neves a espera do que nunca chegou a acontecer...chego a vila real por volta do 12h30 com 6ºc ceu encoberto saio de vila real 14h45 c 8/9º e chego novamente ao alto espinho com apenas 2ºc decidi subir mais um pouco quem vai para o alto do marao e a 1100 la caiu um aguaceiro de neve deu para alegrar a vistinha!! 

melhor que nada!!


...o que me esta irritar é o facto de agora estar a chover novamente com apenas 5 ºC e a pensar se agora estivesse la cima.. é que era!!!


----------



## Ronny (15 Jan 2012 às 23:20)

Aqui na zona de Lamego, chego agora da Serra das Meadas, onde neva apartir da cota dos 700 metros, com a acumulação a iniciar à cota 900..


----------



## CSOF (15 Jan 2012 às 23:47)

por aqui chove fraco,com 2.9ºC


----------



## Hermano1x (15 Jan 2012 às 23:50)

Por aqui já chove estao 2ºc


----------



## iceworld (15 Jan 2012 às 23:53)

Disseram-me que nevou em Castro Daire ao inicio da noite.


----------



## pedro vitorino (15 Jan 2012 às 23:53)

A noite ainda pode trazer surpresas, vamos aguardar!


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2012 às 23:56)

E neva neste momento na Serra da Lapa (900m), Sernancelhe.
A ver se a neve chega a Trancoso.



Ronny disse:


> Aqui na zona de Lamego, chego agora da Serra das Meadas, onde neva apartir da cota dos 700 metros, com a acumulação a iniciar à cota 900..



Boas noticias, Ronny.

Então o que se vê na webcam da Gralheira deve ser mesmo o acumulado de neve.


----------



## camrov8 (15 Jan 2012 às 23:58)

pedro vitorino disse:


> por aqui chove, e 1º



isso é sempre complicado ja sai de casa com 7º chegar a freita 1100mt e não nevar como ja me aconteceu o contrario ir sem esperança e começar a nevar com força


----------



## bartotaveira (16 Jan 2012 às 00:07)

Boas.

Por aqui estão -0,4ºC, era bom que a precipitação chegasse aqui, está tudo congelado.


Fiquem bem.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Jan 2012 às 00:14)

bartotaveira disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Por aqui estão -0,4ºC, era bom que a precipitação chegasse aqui, está tudo congelado.
> 
> ...



não parece que venha mais chuva acho que esta feito


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2012 às 00:23)

Imagem da webcam de Trancoso.
Onde parece estar a ficar tudo branco, neste momento:







EDIT

10 minutos depois:


----------



## camrov8 (16 Jan 2012 às 00:39)

é pena que não vai durar muito, mas as imagens são bonitas


----------



## João Sousa (16 Jan 2012 às 00:40)

Por aqui nada, ainda assim nada que não estivesse no meu horizonte. Ainda choveu um pouco nestas últimas 24h, mas o frio é claramente insuficiente.

Boas noite a todos


----------



## Ronny (16 Jan 2012 às 00:40)

AnDré disse:


> E neva neste momento na Serra da Lapa (900m), Sernancelhe.
> A ver se a neve chega a Trancoso.
> 
> 
> ...



é garantido..


----------



## CidadeNeve (16 Jan 2012 às 00:43)

AnDré disse:


> Imagem da webcam de Trancoso.
> Onde parece estar a ficar tudo branco, neste momento:
> 
> 
> ...



foi sorte... o radar do IM mostra precisamente uma célulazita a passar na zona de trancoso, que creio nem ter atingido a guarda! de qualquer forma, em toda essa zona onde precipitar é neve!


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2012 às 00:46)

camrov8 disse:


> é pena que não vai durar muito, mas as imagens são bonitas



Sim, já parou.
Mas foi o suficiente para cobrir a cidade de branco.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Jan 2012 às 00:48)

é bem verdade ainda para mais num inverno seco a neve acaba por ser melhor do que a chuva


----------



## Norther (16 Jan 2012 às 02:28)

Hoje passei a tarde na Serra da Estrela e tirei algumas fotos e fiz este video, as fotos logo meto, e em Trancoso nevou bem, um amigo meu telefonou-me a contar-me e andou a tirar fotos que também as publicarei amanha


----------



## Norther (16 Jan 2012 às 03:18)

A célula que afectou Trancoso, ja vi umas fotos no facebook de la com amigos meus e acumulou bem


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Jan 2012 às 07:35)

bom dia

houve alguns aguaceiros de noite... 
por aqui o dia chega com o ceu nublado, nao ha vento e sigo com 3.2ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (16 Jan 2012 às 09:19)

Norther disse:


> A célula que afectou Trancoso, ja vi umas fotos no facebook de la com amigos meus e acumulou bem



Ainda se mantem alguma neve por Trancoso:
http://meteo.home.sapo.pt/webcam.htm


----------



## Norther (16 Jan 2012 às 09:34)

Duas fotos de Trancoso ontem a noite


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Jan 2012 às 09:44)

Aqui de manhã caíram uns "tristes" flocos por volta das 9H...


----------



## Norther (16 Jan 2012 às 10:04)

Na Torre estão produzir neve para melhorarem as condições das pistas 

http://www.skiserradaestrela.com/


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2012 às 11:57)

Bom dia .

Hoje está muito ..poucas nuvens e muito sol,com 7.4ºC e o vento a ficar moderado de NWN.


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2012 às 14:04)

Manhã de muito gelo com um valor mínimo de -3,3ºC. 

Por agora céu pouco nublado e 7,0ºC.

Nevou esta manhã em várias localidades de Vimioso e Miranda, mas aqui apenas alguns flocos pelas 9h, tal como foi referido.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2012 às 14:15)

Boas,algumas nuvens e o vento a ficar forte e ...máxima rajada foi de 40.0km/h ,com 9.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2012 às 18:14)

Boas,por aqui as poucas nuvens de hoje já se foram...céu limpo e ambiente na rua ,o vento continua por vezes moderado com rajadas N,com 7.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 1.9ºC / 9.4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (16 Jan 2012 às 18:40)

Boa tarde,

o dia começou com muito frio (*-3,3ºC*), nevoeiro e um pequeno aguaceiro de neve.

Depois apareceu o sol e a temperatura subiu aos *12,3ºC*

Neste momento tudo tranquilo e *4,6ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Jan 2012 às 19:31)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu nublado, tornando-se praticamente limpo ao final da tarde... nao houve vento...
extremos: 2.3ºC de minima e 8.5ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu pouco nublado sem vento e com 5.2ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Jan 2012 às 20:40)

Boa noite, por aqui:

*Temp. 0.9ºC 
HR 99%
Pressão 1020 hPa
Vento nulo*

Extremos hoje até agora (temp. continua a descer):

*Minima 0.9ºC
Máxima 10.5ºC*


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2012 às 21:09)

Cobertura de neve às 10h30:
Bastante neve no Alvão, Marão, Montemuro (a prolongar-se até Trancoso) e Estrela. (Peneda-Gerês cobertos de nebulosidade).







Cobertura de neve às 14h30:
Alvão, Marão e Montemuro. Serra da Estrela e Peneda-Gerês encobertos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2012 às 21:41)

Boas,céu limpo e vento  moderado de N,com 7.2ºC.


----------



## batista (16 Jan 2012 às 22:41)

AnDré disse:


> Cobertura de neve às 10h30:
> Bastante neve no Alvão, Marão, Montemuro (a prolongar-se até Trancoso) e Estrela. (Peneda-Gerês cobertos de nebulosidade).
> 
> 
> ...



Será que me podia informar a fonte desta informação de cobertura de neve? Está disponível em algum site?


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2012 às 22:41)

Ronny disse:


> Não consigo ter acesso à webpage da gralheira há meses.. como consegues?



De novo no activo. 
Webcam: Gralheira de Montemuro

Hoje, o dia amanheceu assim:


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2012 às 22:43)

batista disse:


> Será que me podia informar a fonte desta informação de cobertura de neve? Está disponível em algum site?



A cobertura de neve está representada pelas manchas azuladas.

As imagens são diariamente disponibilizadas em:
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Jan 2012 às 07:31)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo sem vento e com uma temperatura de 1.4ºC, parece nao haver grande geada...


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2012 às 09:31)

Bom dia

Mais uma manhã de geada com -2,3ºC de mínima. Por agora sol e -1,1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (17 Jan 2012 às 10:20)

Bom dia,

mais uma manhã de gelo como referiu o Dan. 

Mínima de *-3,5ºC*

Nesta altura o sol já aquece e bem! *2,3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2012 às 12:13)

Bom dia ...voltamos novamente ao bom tempo ...muito sol e já com temperaturas mais suaves durante o dia,vento muito mais calmo,com 12.4ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2012 às 14:28)

Boas,com um céu limpo e vento de ESE,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2012 às 17:47)

Boas,céu limpo e vento nulo,temperatura agora a descer bem,com 9.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.3ºC / 12.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Jan 2012 às 18:02)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol, mas com nuvens altas durante a tarde... 
afinal sempre havia geada de manha, eu e que nao a vi da janela
extremos de hoje: 0.5ºC de minima e 11.6ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com 9.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2012 às 18:23)

Boas,o vento continua nulo,com boa descida,com 7.7ºC.


----------



## Z13 (17 Jan 2012 às 18:50)

Mais uma bela tarde ensolarada, com máxima de *12,3ºC*

Actualmente arrefece, *4,9ºC* e *70%* de hr


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Jan 2012 às 19:20)

Boas noites, por aqui:
*Temp. 4.2ºC
HR 90%
pressão 1029 hPa
Vento nulo*

Extremos de hoje:
*Minima -3.2ºC 
Máxima 15ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2012 às 21:11)

Boas,céu limpo e vento já de NNE,com 7.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Jan 2012 às 07:37)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega com geada, sem vento e com uma temperatura de -0.2ºC


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2012 às 09:14)

Bom dia

Céu com algumas nuvens e -0,2ºC.

Manhã e madrugada de geada com um valor mínimo de -1,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2012 às 11:37)

Bom dia.

Mais um dia de céu limpo com muito sol...ambiente na rua ainda fresco,com 10.8ºC e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## Z13 (18 Jan 2012 às 12:00)

Hoje bem mais ameno, mínima de *-2,1ºC*, e um belo final de manhã com sol e *7,8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2012 às 12:18)

Boas,com 11.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2012 às 14:31)

Boas,céu limpo e já com ambiente mais morno ...com 13.3ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2012 às 17:26)

Boas,céu limpo e ainda algum sol,com 11.9ºC e vento nulo.

Dados de hoje 2.4ºC / 13.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2012 às 18:31)

Boas,vento nulo e a baixar bem ...com 8.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Jan 2012 às 19:25)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo

*Temp 6.2ºC
HR 89%
Pressão 1033 hPa
Vento nulo

Extremos de hoje:
Minima -3.2ºC 
Maxima 15.8ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Jan 2012 às 22:28)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol e sem vento. 

minima de -0.4ºC e uma maxima de 12.2ºC 

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e com 5.3ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2012 às 22:34)

Boas,vento nulo com 6.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Jan 2012 às 07:27)

bom dia

inicio de manha mais quente, com o ceu limpo, vento muito fraco e com uma temperatura de 3.1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2012 às 11:57)

Bragança - *1042,3 hpa*

Chaves - *1042,5 hpa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2012 às 14:56)

Boa tarde .

Céu limpo e com direito a subida de temperatura ...com 14.4ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2012 às 18:07)

Boas,o sol foi-se e não há vento...temperatura a pique,com 10.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.4ºC / 14.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2012 às 19:25)

Boas,o vento continua nulo,com 8.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Jan 2012 às 21:47)

boas

dia de sol, com vento fraco durante a tarde... com uma minima de 2.3ºC e uma maxima de 13.5ºC 

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e com 7.2ºC


----------



## Z13 (19 Jan 2012 às 22:04)

Um dia completamente atípico por aqui.... esteve muito sol e a máxima na minha estação chegou aos *17,0ºC*...

Valeu-nos uma manhã fresca, com mínima de* -1,6ºC*

Neste momento ainda registo uns curiosos *10,1ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2012 às 23:13)

Z13 disse:


> Um dia completamente atípico por aqui.... esteve muito sol e a máxima na minha estação chegou aos *17,0ºC*...





Deve haver casas com os vidros embaciados por fora.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Jan 2012 às 06:41)

Bom dia

*Temp 0.9ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1034 hPa
Vento nulo*

Extremos ontem
*Minima -1.4ºC
Maxima 17.6ºC *


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Jan 2012 às 07:28)

bom dia

por aqui o dia começa com um nevoeiro cerrado, a visibilidade deve rondar os 20m, nao ha vento e sigo com 1.5ºC


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2012 às 08:52)

Bom dia

Por aqui algum nevoeiro com um valor de temperatura de 0,0ºC.

Mínima de -1,1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (20 Jan 2012 às 10:48)

Por agora o nevoeiro parece ter dissipado, estando uma bela manhã de sol com *4,7ºC*

A mínima desta manhã foi alta, tendo ficado em *0,1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2012 às 12:05)

Bom dia.

Hoje por enquanto ainda algumas nuvens altas ...com 14.4ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2012 às 14:52)

Boas,agora já com um céu limpo ...ambiente na rua bastante morno ,com 15.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2012 às 16:34)

Boas,muito sol com vento de NNE,com 15.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.0ºC / 15.7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2012 às 19:01)

Em Várzea sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco na aldeia, sendo moderado na serra, e 5,8ºC.

A máxima não foi além dos 8ºC, devido ao vento, que apesar de soprar em geral fraco, não deixou que a temperatura fosse mais além.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Jan 2012 às 19:04)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de nevoeiro ate as 11h, depois disso o mais do mesmo... sol

extremos: 1.5ºC de minima e 13.6ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e com uma temperatura de 9.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2012 às 19:49)

Boas,vento moderado de NWN e ,com 10.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Jan 2012 às 19:51)

Boas tardes,

*Temp. 5.5ºC
HR 96%
Pressão 1031 hPa
Vento nulo

Extremos de hoje
Minima 0.8ºC
Máxima 16.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2012 às 21:33)

Boas,hoje o vento não deixa descer a temperatura,continua moderado e com rajadas de N,com 10.5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2012 às 22:56)

Em Várzea sigo com 0,5ºC.

Desde há uma hora a esta parte que a temperatura tem variado entre os 0,4ºC e os 0,8ºC. 
E assim parece que vai permanecer, estagnada.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Jan 2012 às 08:49)

Bom dia, muito nevoeiro

*Temp. 1.2ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1031 hPa
Vento 0.7km/h de NE*


----------



## DRC (21 Jan 2012 às 11:06)

Temperatura mínima de* -1,5ºC* em Aldeia Velha (Sabugal), com formação de geada. 
Neste momento já vai aquecendo, estão agora *6,0ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2012 às 11:33)

Bom dia!

Em Várzea a mínima foi de -2,1ºC.
Agora sigo com 5,5ºC, sol e alguns cirrus.

Os beirais pingam como se tivesse chovido. Eheh!

Do lado de lá da janela, às 8h40:








E às 9h15, já com sol:


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2012 às 12:31)

Bonita geada por aí André 


Aqui também geada e até algum nevoeiro de manhã. Mínima de -1,6ºC.
Por agora sol, algumas nuvens altas e 7,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2012 às 16:48)

Boa tarde.

Esta noite,o vento de NNE moderado,não deixou baixar muito a temperatura...mais um dia de céu limpo e muito sol ,com subida de temperatura,com 15.4ºC e vento fraco de SSE.

Dados de hoje 8.6ºC / 16.5ºC.


----------



## DRC (21 Jan 2012 às 17:02)

*Registos de hoje em Aldeia Velha (Sabugal):*

Temperatura mínima: *-1,5ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *11,2ºC*

Neste momento estão *9,5ºC* e uma humidade relativa muito baixa de apenas *47%*.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Jan 2012 às 17:03)

Por aqui foi mais um dia agradável de céu pouco nublado com uma máxima de *16.8ºC*(14:19).

A temperatura esta noite desceu apenas até aos *8.2ºC*, registados às 04:49.

Neste momento estão *14.5ºC*.

-----------------



AnDré disse:


> Do lado de lá da janela, às 8h40:



Bonito cenário esse da bela aldeia da Varzea da Serra! 

Vão valendo essas geadas para minimizar um pouco da falta de precipitação que se tem feito sentir neste Inverno.


----------



## Z13 (21 Jan 2012 às 17:27)

Muito sol em mais uma bela tarde primaveril...

A máxima foi de *16,3ºC*

A mínima desta madrugada foi de *-2,4ºC*

Neste momento já anoitece pelo nordeste e a temperatura actual está em *12,1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2012 às 18:00)

Boas,já anoitecendo ...vento nulo com boa descida na temperatura,com 11.6ºC.


----------



## Serrano (21 Jan 2012 às 18:09)

8.5ºC no Sarzedo, após uma máxima de 13.9ºC e uma mínima de 4.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2012 às 19:03)

Boas,por aqui ainda desceu até aos 11.0ºC sem vento ,agora com vento já de N,já saltou para os 12.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Jan 2012 às 19:06)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de primavera! sol estava bem quente, nao houve vento. 
os extremos sao os seguites: 4.7ºC de minima e 15.2ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 10.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2012 às 21:29)

Boas,por aqui o vento continua moderado de N,com 11.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (21 Jan 2012 às 22:47)

Por Bragança vai arrefecendo... *2,5ºC* actuais


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2012 às 22:58)

Boas,vento continua moderado de N,com 11.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Jan 2012 às 07:59)

Bom dia, nevoeiro e geada 

*Temp. -0.9ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1026 hPa
Vento Nulo*


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Jan 2012 às 10:04)

Por agora céu limpo e sol 

*Temp. 5.1ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1026 hPa
Vento Nulo*


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2012 às 10:08)

Bom dia

Por aqui ainda nevoeiro e 0,0ºC, mínima de -2,3ºC.

Manhã de geada, nevoeiro e sincelo nas zonas mais baixas da cidade.


----------



## DRC (22 Jan 2012 às 11:25)

Ontem à noite desloquei-me à Guarda e e quando regressei cerca da meia-noite ainda estavam por lá uns tórridos *7ºC*. 
Poucos quilómetros mais à frente já no concelho do Sabugal, numa zona conhecida por Descida de Vale Mourisco a temperatura desceu até aos *-4ºC*. 
No Sabugal estavam *-1ºC*. 
No caminho para Aldeia Velha pouco antes de Alfaiates estavam* -4ºC* novamente e na Aldeia Velha estavam *0,6ºC*.

Neste momento em Aldeia Velha já vai aquecendo, estão *7,5ºC* e 73% de humidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2012 às 12:16)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de céu limpo e ambiente na rua bastante morno ,com 15.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2012 às 13:02)

Boas,isto hoje está aquecer bem ...sol quente e o vento quase nulo,com 17.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2012 às 14:35)

Boas ,por aqui continua tudo cheio de sol...com 16.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Jan 2012 às 14:41)

Boas tardes! 

Por aqui está um dia bastante agradável.

Céu limpo e *17.5ºC*. HR nos *57%*. 

Mínima de *5.3ºC* às 07:19.


----------



## Z13 (22 Jan 2012 às 15:49)

Mais uma tarde solarenga de primavera antecipada...

*12,2ºC* actuais

A mínima desta manhã foi de *-1,8ºC*. Existiu algum nevoeiro mas dissipou durante a manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2012 às 15:56)

Boas,por aqui continua uma tarde agradável ,com 16.8ºC e vento fraco de SSW.

Dados de hoje 8.0ºC / 17.6ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Jan 2012 às 18:13)

Boa tarde, hoje tivemos por aqui bom tempo,
*Temp. 10.3ºC
HR 82%
Pressão 1023 hPa
Vento 2.9 km/h de S

Extremos hoje

Minima -1.0ºC
Máxima 18.5ºC  *


----------



## Serrano (22 Jan 2012 às 18:23)

8.2ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 15.4ºC e de uma mínima de 4.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2012 às 18:25)

Boas,noite de todo com vento nulo,com 12.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2012 às 21:16)

Boas,por aqui com vento moderado de N,com a temperatura a mexer-se pouco,com 11.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jan 2012 às 22:25)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol e sem vento, a temperatura andou agradavel para a epoca! 
extremos: 2.1ºC de minima e 14.4ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 7.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2012 às 22:30)

Boas,o vento continua mais moderado de N,rajada há momentos 29km/h ,com 10.3ºC.


----------



## CSOF (22 Jan 2012 às 23:02)

boa noite, nevoeiro por aqui, com 4.5ºC


----------



## Fil (22 Jan 2012 às 23:36)

Boas, nevoeiro alto por aqui com temperatura de 4,3ºC, não sai desta temperatura desde as 19h +/-.

Extremos do dia de 0,2ºC / 8,7ºC.


----------



## Hermano1x (23 Jan 2012 às 02:21)

Boas por aqui em vila real estão 6ºc 

E céu muito nublado e caiam umas pingas de chuva !


----------



## Z13 (23 Jan 2012 às 10:32)

Bom dia

muito nevoeiro, numa espessa camada de núvens que mantém o dia em penumbra... Ás 9h00 da manhã havia lâmpadas com sensor de luminosidade que ainda estavam acesas.

Não está muito frio, 3,6ºC actuais depois de uma mínima de *2,7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2012 às 12:25)

Bom dia 

Pela zona mais um dia de céu limpo com muito sol,ambiente mais fresco devido ao vento,com 12.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jan 2012 às 12:59)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de ceu limpo e vento fraco com algumas rajadas moderadas... 4.5ºC foi a minima desta manha...

actuais: ceu limpo vento fraco e sigo com 11.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2012 às 14:02)

Boas,o céu continua em limpeza total ,com 13.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Z13 (23 Jan 2012 às 16:41)

Boa tarde,

por aqui o nevoeiro levantou durante a manhã e ficou uma espessa camada de núvens a cobrir todo o horizonte... *6,6ºC*


----------



## Dan (23 Jan 2012 às 17:24)

Dia de céu nublado e com fraca amplitude térmica.

Extremos de hoje:

2,4ºC / 6,4ºC

Por agora 6,1ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2012 às 20:04)

Boas,a tarde de hoje já foi com ambiente menos morno,a esta hora o vento de N já marca presênça bastante moderado ...até já chateia,seca tudo ,com 10.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.9ºC / 14.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2012 às 22:51)

Boas,vento moderado de N e frio ,com 8.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Jan 2012 às 00:48)

boas

tarde de vento fraco e ceu limpo, com uma maxima de 11.8ºC 

actuais: ceu limpo vento fraco e com uma temperatura de 7.9ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Jan 2012 às 06:40)

Bom dia, nevoeiro e geada

*Temp. -0.4ºc
HR 99%
Pressão 1023 hPa
Vento nulo

Extremos ontem
Minima -1.1ºC
Máxima 15ºC*


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2012 às 09:40)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens a sul e 1,2ºC.

Mais uma manhã de geada com uma mínima de -1,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2012 às 11:47)

Bom dia .

Para não variar...mais um dia de céu limpo com muito sol ...é tudo contra o povo,até já o tempo,com 12.4ºC e ambiente fresco devido ao vento.


----------



## Z13 (24 Jan 2012 às 11:47)

Sol,

calorosos *10,4ºC*,

e uma mínima de *-2,1ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Jan 2012 às 13:52)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de ceu limpo e com o vento fraco que sopra desde ontem... 4.5ºC de minima esta manha... 

actuais: ceu limpo vento fraco e sigo com 14.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2012 às 15:47)

Boas,o vento ficou mais fraco,para dar lugar,ainda uma tarde com ambiente morno,com 14.7ºC e vento fraco de SSE.

Agora de tarde mais uma rega no quintal .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2012 às 17:35)

Boas,o sol por aqui,já se foi ,com 13.3ºC e vento nulo.

Dados de hoje 6.0ºC / 14.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2012 às 19:23)

Boas,ainda com vento nulo,com boa descida nos 9.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2012 às 20:39)

Sem vento com 7.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2012 às 21:17)

O vento de norte já mexe juntamente com a temperatura ...com 9.3ºC


----------



## Z13 (24 Jan 2012 às 22:07)

Depois de uma máxima de *15,4ºC* a temperatura vai caindo e neste momento registo* 1,5ºC* com formação de gelo nos automoveis...


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jan 2012 às 00:44)

boas

tarde amena com sol e tambem com o enfraquecimento do vento, com uma maxima de 14.3ºC 

actuais: ceu limpo agora sem vento e com alguma formação de nevoeiro sobre o rio... sigo com 5.6ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Jan 2012 às 06:34)

Bom dia, manhã com muito frio 

*Temp. -2.0ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1021 hPa
Vento nulo

Extremos de ontem:
Minima -1.6ºC 
Maxima 18ºC *


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2012 às 08:46)

Bom dia

Céu limpo, geada e -0,9ºC.

Mínima de -1,4ºC.


----------



## vitamos (25 Jan 2012 às 09:46)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, manhã com muito frio
> 
> *Temp. -2.0ºC
> HR 99%
> ...



*Manmarlopes*

Vou apenas fazer uma sugestão, que me parece pertinente.

A tua zona é sem dúvida extremamente interessante em termos de registos meteorológicos. E é sem dúvida propícia a extremos (sobretudo de Tmin). Contudo tenho achado as tuas máximas um pouco inflacionados. Ao ver a tua instalação percebi imediatamente o porquê. Aconselho-te, até porque o Verão há-de chegar, a construção de um RS. Pequenas inflações agora serão certamente maiores em dia de canícula! 

Bons registos!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2012 às 12:21)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia cheio de sol...com nuvens altas ao largo para sul ,com 12.6ºC com vento nulo.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jan 2012 às 13:31)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de sol e sem vento... 0.8ºC de minima esta manha...

actuais: a continuação do sol sem vento e com uns agradaveis 12.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2012 às 14:49)

Boas,céu limpo com as nuvens altas de sul a ficarem mais perto ,com 14.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2012 às 18:52)

Boas,nuvens altas com vento fraco,com 10.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.9ºC / 14.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Jan 2012 às 19:09)

Boa noite
Temp. 7.9ºC
HR 87%
Pressão 1019 hPa
Vento 2.2km/h de S

Extremos de hoje:
Minima -2.6ºC 
Maxima 16.1ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Jan 2012 às 19:18)

vitamos disse:


> Vou apenas fazer uma sugestão, que me parece pertinente.
> 
> A tua zona é sem dúvida extremamente interessante em termos de registos meteorológicos. E é sem dúvida propícia a extremos (sobretudo de Tmin). Contudo tenho achado as tuas máximas um pouco inflacionados. Ao ver a tua instalação percebi imediatamente o porquê. Aconselho-te, até porque o Verão há-de chegar, a construção de um RS. Pequenas inflações agora serão certamente maiores em dia de canícula!
> 
> Bons registos!



Boas, sou de acordo que me falta um bom RS, como descrevi no tópico da minha estação, as alterações a fazer podem comprometer a garantia da dita.
Asseguro que já comprei os varões roscados e porcas, faltam-me os pratos, que não consegui a quantidade/ qualidade que pretendo.
De qualquer maneira eu tenho um termómetro encostado á parede N sempre á sombra, e os valores não me parecem muito inflacionados. Quando tiver o material necessário irei fazer e colocar aqui no Forúm a foto. *Vitamos* Obrigado pela dica


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jan 2012 às 19:33)

pessoal de bragança neve parece estar a caminho na madrugada de quinta para sexta 
a primeira nevada da epoca no final de janeiro


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2012 às 19:50)

Vento fraco de WNW,com 9.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2012 às 21:59)

Céu limpo 6,1ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-1,4ºC / 11,3ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jan 2012 às 00:59)

boas

tarde de sol com algum vento fraco... 12.9º de maxima esta tarde... 

actuais: nevoeiro, nao ha vento e sigo com 6.0ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Jan 2012 às 07:02)

Bom dia, neste momento nevoeiro 

*Temp. 4.5ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1019 hPa
Vento Nulo*


----------



## Z13 (26 Jan 2012 às 10:30)

Algum nevoeiro esta manhã, e muito gelo na estrada devido à humidade e aos *-0.9ºC* que registei de mínima.

Neste momento céu encoberto e *3,3ºC*


----------



## Z13 (26 Jan 2012 às 10:33)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> pessoal de bragança neve parece estar a caminho na madrugada de quinta para sexta
> a primeira nevada da epoca no final de janeiro



Boas Charlie...

parece que vamos ter cota, não sei é, sinceramente, se teremos precipitação suficiente à "hora da cota"... percebes o que quero dizer?

Vamos rezar!


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Jan 2012 às 11:16)

Começa a chover com 3,6º.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jan 2012 às 13:54)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de nevoeiro ate as 10h, depois disso o eu andou muito nublado... ja choveu durante uns 5 minutos mas foi coisa pouca... deu para molhar a estrada... 
5.4ºC de minima esta manha

actuais: ceu encoberto vao caindo algumas pingas, nao ha vento e sigo com 11.7ºC


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2012 às 14:06)

Vai chovendo fraco de vez em quando. 5,6ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2012 às 15:35)

Boa tarde .

Pelo menos nuvens já há muitas ...agora só falta vir a santa ,com 12.6ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## amarusp (26 Jan 2012 às 16:15)

Visionando a webcam das pistas de esqui, parece estar a nevar na Torre!


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jan 2012 às 16:34)

amarusp disse:


> Visionando a webcam das pistas de esqui, parece estar a nevar na Torre!



Não é fácil descortinar com certezas, mas atendendo que nas Penhas Douradas foi acumulado 0,1mm, acredito que sim...com nevoeiro à mistura...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2012 às 17:04)

Boas,por aqui os santos pingos já chegaram ...já choveee ,com 11.6ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Norther (26 Jan 2012 às 18:30)

boas tardes estão 8ºC com céu nublado e chuva miudinha 
entre as 16 e as 17 h esteve a nevar na Torre mas so borrifou o solo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2012 às 18:34)

Boas,vai pingando com vento fraco,com 9.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.7ºC / 13.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2012 às 19:02)

Chuva fraca e 4,9ºC por aqui.

Extremos de hoje:

-0,8ºC / 5,9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2012 às 21:28)

Boas,céu nublado e vento fraco,com 8.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2012 às 22:07)

Por aqui já começou fraca,agora neste momentou mais moderada,os primeiros do dia 0.2mm ,com 8.0ºC.


----------



## Fil (26 Jan 2012 às 22:46)

Boas, neste momento céu encoberto e temperatura de 3,7ºC.

Mínima de 0,9ºC e máxima de 6,6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2012 às 23:07)

O GFS insiste na possibilidade de poder vir a nevar durante a madrugada no nordeste.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jan 2012 às 01:07)

boas

tarde de alguns aguaceiros, nao houve vento... 11.4ºC de maxima esta tarde...

actuais: ceu encoberto mas nao chove, ja ha nevoeiro jas zonas baixas e sigo com 6.9ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Jan 2012 às 07:19)

Bom dia,
*Temp. 4.8ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1021 hPa
Vento 0.7k/h de NEN*


----------



## Serrano (27 Jan 2012 às 10:02)

Olhando para a zona das Penhas Douradas cerca das 9 horas, era visível neve acima dos 1200msnm.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jan 2012 às 12:59)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de ceu nublado e com vento fraco a moderado desde o inicio da manhã... 5.7ºC foi a minima desta manhã... 

actuais: ceu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado e sigo com 10.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2012 às 17:13)

Boas,céu com muitas e vento moderado e ,com 9.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.4ºC / 11.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2012 às 17:39)

Extremos de hoje:

2,2ºC / 9,0ºC

A nebulosidade desta noite proporcionou uma rara manhã sem geada. No inicio do dia era possível observar neve na Serra da Nogueira a partir dos 900-1000m de altitude.

Por agora céu limpo e 6,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2012 às 18:49)

Boas,poucas nuvens e ambiente na rua ,devido ao vento,com 7.9ºC.


----------



## panda (27 Jan 2012 às 18:56)

temperatura actual 7ºC E 32%hr, P nos 1017hpa
vento moderado a forte rajada máxima 44.6 Km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2012 às 20:30)

Boas,céu limpo e vento de NNW,actual 7.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Jan 2012 às 20:41)

Boa noite

*Temp. 4.9ºC
HR 75%
Pressão 1023 hPa
Vento 2.1 km/h de NWN

Extremos de hoje
Minima 3.6ºC
Maxima 11.9ºC*


----------



## DRC (27 Jan 2012 às 20:49)

Informaram-me que nevou no concelho do Sabugal, nomeadamente em Aldeia Velha e na zona dos Fóios. É possível que tenha nevado noutras povoações.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2012 às 21:37)

Boas,vento  com 6.8ºC e até .


----------



## batista (27 Jan 2012 às 23:18)

AnDré disse:


> A cobertura de neve está representada pelas manchas azuladas.
> 
> As imagens são diariamente disponibilizadas em:
> http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov



Obrigado pela informação, no entanto tenho uma questão, se não for inconveniente: esse link direcciona-me para uma página com várias imagens de Portugal, dadas pelo satélite Aqua e pelo Terra..não consigo perceber qual delas é que representa a cobertura de neve..ou são todas?!?! em qualquer uma delas, o azulado é que representa a neve, é isso?


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jan 2012 às 01:43)

boas

tarde de sol com algumas nuvens e com o vento fraco a moderado sempre presente... 10.8ºC foi a maxima do dia 

actuais: ceu limpo vento fraco a moderado e sigo com 6.3ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Jan 2012 às 07:01)

Bom dia, muito frio

*Temp. -3.1ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1027 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2012 às 11:36)

Bom dia .

Voltamos aos dias de céu limpo e muito sol,ambiente ainda fresco ,com 10.6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2012 às 11:48)

batista disse:


> Obrigado pela informação, no entanto tenho uma questão, se não for inconveniente: esse link direcciona-me para uma página com várias imagens de Portugal, dadas pelo satélite Aqua e pelo Terra..não consigo perceber qual delas é que representa a cobertura de neve..ou são todas?!?! em qualquer uma delas, o azulado é que representa a neve, é isso?



Nos 7-2-1 e 3-6-7 (os dois mapas do meio), são onde a neve mais facilmente se distingue.
No primeiro a neve vem representada a azul, no segundo a vermelho.
(Não confundir com as núvens).


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2012 às 11:50)

Depois do nevisco, do vento, e do sincelo, hoje o cenário na Torre, apesar do sol e da pouca neve, é congelante.





http://www.skiserradaestrela.com/sec/multimedia.php


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2012 às 13:42)

Boas,por aqui mais uma rega  no quintal,estava mesmo a pedir ...tudo calmo com 12.5ºC e vento fraco


----------



## batista (28 Jan 2012 às 14:50)

AnDré disse:


> Nos 7-2-1 e 3-6-7 (os dois mapas do meio), são onde a neve mais facilmente se distingue.
> No primeiro a neve vem representada a azul, no segundo a vermelho.
> (Não confundir com as núvens).



Thanks!!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2012 às 17:17)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 12.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.2ºC / 13.1ºC.


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2012 às 17:22)

Boas tardes, 
fim-de-semana por Trás-Os-Montes

Extremos do dia:
*Tª mín.:* -2,5ºC
*Tª Máx.:* 11,1ºC

Actual: 6,7ºC


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2012 às 18:23)

Dia de sol e geada pela manhã.

Por agora 6,1ºC e céu limpo.

Extremos de hoje: 

-3,1ºC / 8,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2012 às 18:52)

Boas,tudo calmo com algum ,devido ao vento N,com 9.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2012 às 20:37)

Vento de N...com 8.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2012 às 22:38)

Boas,o ventinho de norte continua a correr ,com 7.2ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Jan 2012 às 08:28)

Bom dia, uma noite muito fria, com a minima a -4.9ºC 

*Temp -3.4ºC
HR 98%
Pressão 1026 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2012 às 10:50)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 1,2ºC.

Mínima de -3,5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (29 Jan 2012 às 11:21)

Bragança, sol e céu limpo, *5,4ºC*

Mínima de -4,2ºC


Bom domingo!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2012 às 11:50)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de céu limpo e vento fraco,com 12.0ºC e muito sol .


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2012 às 11:58)

Antes de mais chamo à atenção que estas fotos são um* offtopic* e porquê? Foi o seguinte estas fotos foram tiradas no dia 11/01/2012 durante aqueles dias de nevoeiro e frio intenso com a formação sincelo, no entanto o cartão de memória foi colocado num bolso das minhas calças e foi hoje encontrado na máquina de lavar...mas penso que devo partilhar as fotos com voçês!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Z13 (29 Jan 2012 às 12:02)

Mais vale tarde do que nunca!

Belas fotos! 

Creio que há um tópico específico sobre esses dias.... muda-as para lá!


----------



## Johnny (29 Jan 2012 às 13:58)

Só fizeste bem em partilhá-las!

Em falta de melhor, este fenómeno branco e gelado, serve perfeitamente!



João Henriques


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2012 às 20:37)

Boas,mais um dia passado a sol ,com ambiente meio morno pela tarde actual 8.2ºC com vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 5.2ºC / 13.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2012 às 21:38)

Boas,vento fraco com 6.9ºC .


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2012 às 09:25)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e -2,1ºC.

Mais uma manhã de geada com um valor mínimo de -3,8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (30 Jan 2012 às 10:09)

Bom dia,

bela geada na manhã mais fria do mês nestes meus registos, com* -5,3ºC* ás 8h00

Por esta altura, céu limpo e *2,3ºC*


----------



## panda (30 Jan 2012 às 11:07)

Por aqui registou-se uma mínima de *-0.4ºC*
Céu limpo.
Temperatura actual *5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2012 às 12:09)

Bom dia .

Por cá mais um dia de sol com céu limpo,com 11.0ºC e vento fraco de SSE.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jan 2012 às 17:10)

boas

dia de sol bastante geada e com algumas nuvens altas durante a tarde... nao houve vento durante o dia... 

extremos: -1.1ºC de mnima e 11.5ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu pouco nublado po nuvens altas, nao ha vento e sigo com 10.3ºC


----------



## Hermano1x (30 Jan 2012 às 17:11)

Boa tarde!

Aqui por vila real estão 14ºc neste momento!

A mínima de hoje foi de -3,5ºc.


----------



## Z13 (30 Jan 2012 às 18:35)

Boa tarde,

depois de uma bela tarde de sol com uma máxima de *11,2ºC*, a temperatura já vai caindo lentamente...

neste momento *5,2ºC* com *47%* de hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2012 às 20:10)

Boas,depois de uma tarde com muito sol e céu limpo,neste momento já no arrefecimento nocturno,com 8.4ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 2.2ºC / 13.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2012 às 22:05)

Boas,tudo calmo com 7.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (30 Jan 2012 às 22:21)

Boa noite a todos,

Desculpem a pergunta mas no próximo fim de semana vou para a Serra da Estrela que previsão posso esperar e haverá neve na torre nesta altura?

Obrigado


----------



## Z13 (30 Jan 2012 às 22:44)

anti-trovoadas disse:


> Boa noite a todos,
> 
> Desculpem a pergunta mas no próximo fim de semana vou para a Serra da Estrela que previsão posso esperar e haverá neve na torre nesta altura?
> 
> Obrigado



Penso que neve será difícil... não há precipitação!!!

Agora frio...  leva agasalhos!! E cuidado com o _windchill_


----------



## Z13 (30 Jan 2012 às 22:46)

Por Bragança *0,0ºC*

Ligeiramente mais "quente" do que ontem...


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Jan 2012 às 22:47)

anti-trovoadas disse:


> Boa noite a todos,
> 
> Desculpem a pergunta mas no próximo fim de semana vou para a Serra da Estrela que previsão posso esperar e haverá neve na torre nesta altura?
> 
> Obrigado



Talvez haja neve restante do último "nevão"...mas não contes com vê-la cair do céu....


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2012 às 23:04)

Por aqui ainda 1,0ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-3,8ºC / 8,1ºC


----------



## panda (30 Jan 2012 às 23:13)

anti-trovoadas disse:


> Boa noite a todos,
> 
> Desculpem a pergunta mas no próximo fim de semana vou para a Serra da Estrela que previsão posso esperar e haverá neve na torre nesta altura?
> 
> Obrigado


Neve vai haver os canhões tem estado fazer bastante neve e vão continuar as temperaturas permitem que não falte a neve nas pistas. Mas atenção com o frio da serra, vai bem equipado!!!  e da uma olhada no site que tem webcam. http://www.skiserradaestrela.com/index.php


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Jan 2012 às 07:34)

bom dia

manha fria com bastante geada, o ceu esta nublado por nuvens altas... 
nao ha vento e sigo com -1.1ºC


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2012 às 09:02)

Bom dia

E o mês de Janeiro termina com mais uma manhã de geada e uma mínima de -3,3ºC.

Céu com algumas nuvens altas e -2,0ºC por agora.


----------



## Z13 (31 Jan 2012 às 10:09)

Algumas núvens, sol e *2,2ºC*

Mínima de *-4,0ºC* na minha estação.

Bom trabalho,


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2012 às 14:35)

Boa tarde .

Pela zona mais um dia de céu limpo com muito sol ....esta noite foi atingida a temperatura mais baixa deste ano ,actual 13.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mberry (31 Jan 2012 às 15:16)

Boa tarde,

Não sei se será o local mais indicado mas gostava de saber se alguém me sabe como posso obter um registo de temperaturas máximas, mínimas e percipitação diárias na zona de Seia... O ideal seria para os últimos 5 a 10 anos!

Já consultei alguns sites como o Ogimet mas só obtive para as Penhas Douradas... Não sei se alguém terá informações de uma estação naquela zona...

Obrigado!


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Jan 2012 às 15:55)

Mberry disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Não sei se será o local mais indicado mas gostava de saber se alguém me sabe como posso obter um registo de temperaturas máximas, mínimas e percipitação diárias na zona de Seia... O ideal seria para os últimos 5 a 10 anos!
> 
> ...



As estações que tens mais próxima do IM é a de Nelas e das Penhas Douradas...mas muito distante ainda...tens uma amadora em Nabais-Gouveia...mas ou está desligada muitas vezes ou não é completamente fidedigna...
Por isso é complicado teres algum termo comparativo...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2012 às 17:17)

Boas,por aqui o sol já vai desaparecendo no horizonte ,com a temperatura já em descida ,com um céu ainda limpo,com 12.6ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 0.6ºC / 14.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Jan 2012 às 17:47)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu pouco nublado, mas temporariamente encoberto a hora do almoço... nao houve vento: 
extremos: -1.4ºC de minima e 10.2ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado por nuvens altas, nao ha vento e ja com a temperatura a descer bem... sigo com 8.1ºC


----------



## Serrano (31 Jan 2012 às 18:02)

9ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2012 às 18:54)

Boas,já que não há chuva ...ao menos que venha o  em grande ,com 8.3ºC e vento fraco de W.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2012 às 22:36)

Boas,tudo calmo com 6.4ºC e vento de NW.


----------



## Fil (31 Jan 2012 às 22:43)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo com algum vento de SW.

Mínima de -1,0ºC e máxima de 8,3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (31 Jan 2012 às 23:16)

Temp: *2,7ºC*

Extremos de: *-4,0ºC  10,7ºC*


----------

